# Artist looking to do some fun sketches.



## bobacus (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello all. Im a long time lurker, first post.
 I am currently unemployed and looking to get my art career up and going. I am wanting to do alot more on the fantasy side of art. I would love to draw some characters (pencils are free, colored we would have to talk) and I could post them here. Here is a link to my website. If you like what you see, just give me a email or post here. Ill try to be as fast as I can. Thankyou.

www.bobacus.com 

Here is a few samples of my work as well. ENJOY!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work.

BTW, you should expect this thread to fill up real fast if you're going to do free pencil sketches.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2004)

Case in point...

*Crystal Tigerstorm*
*Race:* Human
*Class:* 12th level wizard (ex-necromancer)
*Sex:* Female
*Age:* 31

*Personality:* Devoted, imposing, and enigmatic.

*Description:* Crystal is 5 feet 11 inches tall with long, flowing blonde hair, deep blue eyes, and is incredibly beautiful (men tend to gawk with their mouths open). She used to be a necromancer and is still fond of wearing dark foreboding clothes. She always wears a silver-star pendant (her _amulet of health (+2)_), which was her mother's, as well as simple, yet elegant silver rings, bracelets, and fine metal cords braided into her hair on the left side. She always wears silver colored lipstick and nail polish. Her garments are always fine silk that are too revealing sometimes. She always wears more modest undergarments under these clothes coving her from just above the breast to just above the knees. She prefers soft leather boots, or sandals if she is going to be inside. She carries a powerful variant of a _staff of power_, shod in silver with a 3D silver star on the top (multiple star points in every direction – like a starburst).


----------



## SandraWinters (Nov 5, 2004)

Would you be interested in doing a modern/fantasy character sketch?  I run a Modern Urban Arcana campaign, meaning that although it is set in present times, races such as elves, gnomes, halflings, and celestials all exist.  I am creating a non-profit webcomic based on my RPG called _Celestial Assassins_(http://www.geocities.com/ca_comic, which will be redesigned and moving to an ad-free server soon), and am always looking for character art for my comic's fanart gallery.  Basically, if you draw a pencil character sketch, I'll post it in the fanart section of the site and give you full credit and a link to your portfoilo (if you have one).

I won't give the character description yet if you're not interested in doing anything modern.  However, if you are interested, I'll be sure to give you some info!  You do some great work!


----------



## bobacus (Nov 5, 2004)

*knight*

Knight, Here is you character. I hope I nailed it. Let me know if you like it or want any changes. It was alot of fun to draw her!

Sandra, I would be happy to draw a character for your comic. sounds like fun. Just let me know the description.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 6, 2004)

*A pic of my character please*

Bobacus

Felix Blackthorne

Race: Human
Sex: Male
Age: 40's 
Class Fighter/Assassin

Description
His hair is black without a touch of gray.  Sleeked back froma  high sloping forehead, it was worn braided at the nape of his neck.  A jutting nose, like the beak of a hawk, thrust forward from between dark and overhanging brows.  His beard was black and worn in two thin short braids twisted beneath a strong chin.  His black eyes, sunken into high cheekbones, almost disappeared in the shadows of the overhanging brows.

He is of medium height, lean and sinewy.  One might say, form looking at him, that here was a man born and bred to walk in the company of night.

Thanks for doing these pencil drawings.  I have wanted a picture of my character for so long but none of my friends can draw very good.  From the look of your drawings you are very talented indeed.

Cheers,

Dubya


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Knight, Here is you character. I hope I nailed it. Let me know if you like it or want any changes. It was alot of fun to draw her!




I do like it.

However, the pendent and jewelry she wears shouldn't reflect her once being a Necromancer. The skulls don't really suit her. Her mother was a powerful priestess of good and most of the jewelry she wears are heirlooms her grandmother gave her, so Crystal could know her mother better. (Her mother died during childbirth.)

Her history is quite long, so I didn't post it. However, I've attached a word document that has her full details (including game statistics) and another artist's rendition of her, embedded in the document.

I didn't post it before, as a reference, because I didn't want to push your creative energy in a specific direction. But now that you've done your own version, I figured you'd get a kick out of what someone else came up with with the same information I gave you.

If you feel like changing it based on what I've said then go for it. Don't feel too pressured, however.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow.  Good stuff.

I always wanted to jump on board one of these.  Hope this character catches your eye.  He's a prominent figure in Destan's 'Sins of Our Father's II' story hour.

*Baden Dost*

Fighter 9/ Dwarven Defender 8

This fiery, robust male dwarf stands 4'-6" tall.  His thick hair is a rusty red color going prematurely gray.  He wears two long braids at his temples and 15 much smaller braids in his beard (one for every Dwem kill).  He has the hammer and anvil symbol of Moradin tattooed on each cheek under his eyes.

This battle scarred warrior is heavily muscled and armored.  His perfectly fitted plate armor is covered by a simple tabard with the symbol of Moradin prominently displayed on the breast.  In his right hand he wields his legendary dwarven waraxe: Averil's Memory, in his left a heavy steel shield.

His war cry, "STRENGTH OF THE FORGE FATHER!!!" splits the air as he prepares to meet the enemy charge...

Hope you like it.

Cheers,

Frostrune


----------



## SandraWinters (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks!  Well, here is the description of my OC, Sandra Winters (which is obviously where I got my username):

Sandra is a gun fanatic.  She always has a few guns equipped, though most of them are hidden under her black trench coat.  She typically has one gun equipped in a hip holster where others can see it.

Sandra is 5'6" with wavy brown hair that reaches to the middle of her back.  She has brown eyes and is happy wearing a t-shirt and a pair of jeans.  Her most prominant features, however, are her gray angel wings and pit fiend tail.  

I've done some artwork of Sandra, which you can use as reference.  A picture is worth 1000 words:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/4602621/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/5163157/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/7017114/ (without the wings, but good reference for the face).


----------



## Daesumnor (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd ask, but it sounds like you've got a bit too much on your plate right now =)

Very, very cool drawings though.


----------



## bobacus (Nov 7, 2004)

sandra and dubya, here yah go. Hope you like it.

Frost, 
I am working on yours now . I should have it tomorrow.

daesumnor,

go ahead and post your description. I will get to it asap. 

Also anyone else who wants to, I can handle it. Just dont expect a fast turn around if this post gets up to a thousand posts. I will do everyone's but I will do them in order of post. So 1st come, 1st serve. 


http://www.bobacus.com/sandra.jpg 
http://www.bobacus.com/assasin.jpg


----------



## Dubya (Nov 7, 2004)

Bobacus

The link for the assassin pic doesn't seem to be working.

Dubya

I checked your wensite for the pic and it looks great.  Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 7, 2004)

The art work all looks great, and you deserve great praise for doing this!

I have a character that I would love to see drawn please.

Menghil is a dwarven pirate (barbarian/rogue) from a Sinbad inspired campaign.  

Menghil is an unsavory looking character, with a decidedly wild look to him. His black beard travels far down his chest, but the top of his head is shaved clean. Much of his body is covered with bright tattoos, of geometric designs or stylized creatures. These markings are commonly visible, because Menghil rarely wears more than a pair of loose pants and a rope belt to hold them up. He goes shirtless and barefoot wherever he can get away with it.
He wields a heavy looking cutlass.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SandraWinters (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow, looks great, bobacus!  Thanks so much!  I'll add it to the fanart section of my website ASAP!


----------



## bobacus (Nov 7, 2004)

sandra, glad you liked it.

hafrogman,

your guys sounds really cool to draw. Ill get it tomorrow for you.

frost, Here is yours, I hope you like it. I took a little artistic liscense on the tatoos, but I think Im close. ENJOY!


----------



## Lalato (Nov 7, 2004)

Bobacus!  I really like the stuff on your website.  

Here's a character I just started playing in an Exalted Campaign...

Xiao Guan Jing 
(roughly translated into Smiling Observer of the Wandering Whale)

Xiao Guan Jing is a Sidereal Exalted.  Sidereals can be best described as Kung-Fu Agents that work for the Bureau of Fate.  Basically, when fate isn't working out the way it's supposed to, Sidereal investigate and either kick butt as needed or resolve the fate issue in their own special way.

Anyway...  here's a brief physical description...  Xiao Guan Jing comes from the Northwest of creation.  His people appear to be a mix of Viking and Eskimo.  Blonde hair, blue eyes, dark complexion, slanted eyes.  They are generally tall, but Xiao Guan Jing is of average height.  His people are seafarers and fisherfolk... and his clothing generally reflects that.  He often wears clothes that would not seem out of place on a seafaring vessel of the Northwest islands (loose fitting for mobility, but fringed with fur for warmth).  You might call Xiao Guan Jing a Sailor on the Seas of Fate.   

Thanks for offering up your services.  If you ever decide to do commissions, please let us know.  I've been known to pay for this type of service.  

--sam


----------



## frostrune (Nov 8, 2004)

*Whoooo Hoooo!!*

Bobacus,

Thanks a million.  The look on his face and the pose are just awesome!!!!  The helm is even cooler than you know.  Without laying too many story hour spoilers out there it looks very fierce _and majestic_  .

Much appreciated.

Frostrune


----------



## mps42 (Nov 8, 2004)

*My turn*

UNlike some of the others, I have a specific look / idea in mind. If you can't pull it off, thats fine.

 Kalador Pald, Human Male Paladin.

 Kalador is tall, maybe 5'10", and lean, maybe around 170#. He has short black hair which is graying at the temples.
 If possible, I would LOVE a pic of him sitting on his warhorse, Feron. Both should be in armor. 
 Kal's is a sort-of Half-plate, with a half-breastplate covering basically the pectoral muscles only, pauldrons (shoulders), half-spaulders (upper arm) and vambraces (lower arms) all being etched plate. The lower half of the torso is covered in chainmail. Legs are same enameled and etched as breastplate. see attached pics for ideas on what I'm talking about.
 The clincher for me would be if you could make both the horse and Kal look depressed and somehow make it look like it's raining.


----------



## bobacus (Nov 8, 2004)

Hafrogman,

Here is your picture. I hope you like it. It was really fun to draw.

Lalato,

Your next, but I have a few questions.

Does your character's clothes look more like a ESKIMO or more viking/nordic in nature?
Does his clothes look more primitive or nicer?

mps42,

I like your idea, its pushing the line on what I'm willing to do for free. I view "scenes" as something I need to charge for (because of the more time and detail involved) If you want to email me and we can discuss costs thats fine. (dont worry im not expensive)

Everyone,

There are a few things I need to clear up cause I have gotten some emails recently.

-I do comissions. Email me at shafe31672@yahoo.com  and we can discuss rates and such.
-One character at a time. If you have multiples. Please email me.
-I am doing character sketches and monster sketches for free. Things like scenes, more than 1 character, devices, ships, detailed backgrounds, etc. all can be negotiated. The free stuff is like what your gonna see in this post.
-You can email if you dont want to post your sketch idea. We can keep it private. I dont mind.
-I also do ink and color pictures. I will be posting an example here soon. Again these fall under comissions.
-Dont be scared to ask me. I promise to get to everyone. I will post if things get to hectic and cant finish your pic or are having problems.

I want to thank everyone who has participated and emailed me. You all have great ideas and I have had loads of fun doing them. KEEP EM' COMING!

cheers, Bobacus


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 8, 2004)

That is incredible.  I love it!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sialia (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice stuff!  Looking forward to seeing more of whatever you work on.


----------



## edgarfriendly (Nov 9, 2004)

*is it too late to get in on this??*

I have a character I would love to have some kind of action sketch of.

Deven Stormwake  Half Drow Fighter/Theif

Deven began life as an emotionless mercenary from a very elite school of swordsmanship.  Over the course of playing him for 12 years he has seen many terrible things and injustices.  As a result, he has become more or less a champion for truth and justice, but has very strange methods of getting things done.  Think Batman and Madmardigan rolled into one.  He still wears his distinct light leather armor from his mercenary unit that resembles a double breasted coat but has metal plates made into the inside.  Thanks to an unepected to the orient found himself using samurai weaponry. Other details are the thin scar running down the entire let side of his face and neck, the sash, and the second "special" katana that always stays strapped to his back.

Here is a sketch I did of him and his armour.  I just can't draw motion worth a poo.  So if you can do it for me that would be fantastic,  also email me if you would with what a detailed color sketch would cost.   Awsome work.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 9, 2004)

I am intrigued.  I don't have a character in mind, so much as a class I'd like to have an illustration for for my homebrew.  The image:

A lithe and athletic figure holds a mask over his or her face with one hand, and carries a ready flanged mace in the other (the hand holding the mace should be prominent).  The mask and clothing make the figure's sex uncertain.  He or she should be standing in a partial crouch, a combat stance, and the illustration should be more horizontal than vertical.  The mask should be reminiscent of the classic drama masks of comedy and tragedy, split in the middle with two different faces.

*grin*

I'm just trying to see how well you handle art direction.


----------



## Daesumnor (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, okay, here goes.

My character is a lithe but toned Human, standing about 6"4' tall. He has long white hair (often worn in a low ponytail), and grey eyes, with a small white goatey. Karel (The bards name) is never without his master work lute by his side, his harmonica on his belt, or a cheeky smirk on his face. He wears lace-up boots that would ordinarily reach about his knees, but he has the tops folded down. He also wears light leather armour (which actually looks more like a modern day Biker jacket) which has scabbards for two knives built in - these are of course, occupied by stilettoes.

{Sorry for the poor description, I'm tired and wired right now}


----------



## XAD (Nov 10, 2004)

Just wanted to thank Bobacus for the time he allowed to illustrate my Living Greyhawk main character.

I think he deserves the public thank you.






Keep going, Bobacus!


P.S. Long live Dullstrand!


----------



## bobacus (Nov 10, 2004)

*Damn Halo 2......*

Sorry guys ive been a little preoccupied, Halo 2 came out so....

Edgarfriendly,

Here is your pic. I like drawing him. I will send a email on rates when I get a chance.

Rangerwickett and daesumnor,

Working on yours now as I write this. should have them tomorrow.

COLOR EXAMPLE PIC COMING TOMORROW TOO! I bet you guys thought my pencils were good. 

Keep the ideas coming, Ill keep drawing!

P.S. Thanks for the great post XAD


----------



## Greegan (Nov 11, 2004)

bobacus,

Thank you VERY VERY VERY much for offering this to everyone!!!


----------



## Daesumnor (Nov 11, 2004)

XAD said:
			
		

> Just wanted to thank Bobacus for the time he allowed to illustrate my Living Greyhawk main character.
> 
> I think he deserves the public thank you.
> 
> ...




Hear hear, and thanks for the speedy response Bobacus!

Can't wait to see the results!!!


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 11, 2004)

G'day mate,

Love your work champion, great job. I thought I'd post my Eberron character, a multi classed whisper gnome (new sub-race from Races of Stone) soulknife (Expanded Psionics Handbook)/swashbuckler (Complete Warrior Core Class). As you can probably tell, I'd recently bought 3 new WoTC books and wanted to make some use of them ;-D>

So here goes, hope you find him interesing enough to have a bash at.

Nebadock Dracovan Hededink Pinabar Swiftwhisper Shadowfox Flashfoot Lil'bones Pillard

Neb sports a short tidy goatee and wears his long dark hair tied back. He recently lost his mother and is in mourning for another 3 years so consequently he is generally quiet and withdrawn and is subject to occassional bouts of depression. When not in mourning Dracovan is bright and full of fun and daring-do. He is a braggard full of bravado. He stands 3'7" and weighs 38lbs.

At the moment, while in mourning, Hededink wears his usual 'outfit' but in shades of black and grey. His 'usual' outfit is leather breeches stitched with various dyed leather patches. A tight fitting white shirt with blousy, slashed sleeves. A high-collared doublet of crimson with gold buttons carved in the shape of a dragon biting its own tail. High black leather boots embossed with a striking dragon motif. A deep midnight blue cape embroided with celtic dragon designs in silver and gold thread around the hem. Pinabar wears large gold rings in his ears and sports several cheap rings on his fingers. A wide black leather belt with a buckle matching the doublets buttons. he also wears a corsairs hat with a large blue feather (currently wears a black crowes feather).

Shadowfox tries to look the rakish rogue but his clothing is worn and has seen better days. One of the reasons he is adventuring is to be able to afford a new 'outfit'.

Most often Flashfoot uses his mindblade in combat. He also carries a gnome hooked hammer, a light x-bow and a sling belt slung low over his hips. When adventuring he carries a backpack with the usual adventuring equipment and wears black leather gloves.

For a bit of background. Lil'Bones grew up in Zilargo in a small, little known village called Kibosh. The gnomes of Kibosh enjoyed the solitude that the remoteness of their location afforded them, as did their village elder - Krystalmist. Krys, as the Kiboshians affectionately call her, is an ancient Gem Dragon that has lived below the Seawall Mountains for genereations as the gnomes measure time. Krys is a strange dragon. She genuinely enjoys the company of the shorter lived races. Like many of her kind, she is fascinated by the Prophecy of the Dragon (she is in fact a member of good standing in The Order) and uses her solitude (and gnome agents) to ponder and investigate the prophecies hidden mysteries.

Pallurd's mother died almost 2 years ago. Upon her death Neb left Kibosh in mourning, the memories in Kibosh to hurtful for him to stay. Dravovan, through Krys, had been filled with a thirst for kniowledge about the Prohecy. He promised to discover as much as he could and return to Krys with his knowledge. 

Hededink made his way to Sharn where he worked odd jobs on one of the Skyship docks. Pinabar yearns to travel in one of the marvellous skyships. 

Well that's Swiftwhisper in a nutshell. Again, I hope you find him interesting.

Have a great rest o' the week.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## ShellySlayer (Nov 11, 2004)

I would love a picture of my character! It happens to be my first D&D character ever! His name is Danair Gilroth and he is a Human Paladin aged 21. Danair has long scraggily brown hair and a rough and unshavened face. He has a pretty small stature ( 4'10" and 120 lbs) so he does not have bulging muscles. His favored weapon is the Longbow, but he also carries a Longsword. He wears armor stitched together from animal hides. Thanks!


----------



## bobacus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Big post today....*

daesumnor and rangerwickett,

Here are your drawings guys. I hope Its what you guys wanted it was alot of fun to draw them.

greegan, d20 and shelly,

Ill get to yours in the next day or 2. cant wait. They look very interesting.

Everyone,

Also here is a color example of a previous pic. hope you guys dig it.


----------



## Leffa (Nov 12, 2004)

I'd love for you to draw one of my favorite character. Angus McMutton, my third D&D character ever and my favorite. He is in retirement now, but every now and then I get the chance to take him on one last adventure (he's been to 3-4 last adventures).

He is a bard who plays on a bagpipe, constantly drinks, used to ride a camel until it was eaten by a dragon (which he borrowed from a warlord in a desert once), and dresses in a kilt and sometimes typical scottish shirt. He has long red hair and a long red beard.

He may seem a bit silly, but he was great fun, and he was the comic relief of the group, but eventually he became a deep and engaging character


----------



## Daesumnor (Nov 12, 2004)

Holy cow Bobacus! That is near *exactly* how I pictured Karel! That is so cool! I've shown some gaming cohorts, and they can't get over it either! it's just...wow! Thanks!!!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank'ee.  You've got an interesting style.  What are you thinking of doing with it?


----------



## Presto2112 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Elf Druid?*

Bobacus....

Not only do you have an interesting sketching style, your request / return quotient is quite speedy!

With that in mind, Howsabout an elf druid?

Elmuentheryn (Elm to those close to him) is clad in leather armour, a Druid's Vestment, a magical cloak, and amulet, and wields only spear made completely of wood, treated with an Ironwood spell which remains upon the spear permanently.  

All of his clothes, armour, and weapon are adorned with various leaf and vine motifs.  

Six months previous, he witnessed an incubus rip out his wife's heart and throat, so Elm's facial features should be sullen and mournful.  

Elm is of average strength, quite nimble, and a little frail looking.

Elm's animal companion is a large wolf named Moonsong.

If you need any other description, let me know.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nice Surprise*

Thanks again Bobacus.

I was just checking back by this thread to look at some of the other stuff you've been drawing and WHOA... you had colored Baden!  

Made a great picture even better  

You rock.

Frostrune

BTW:  Love the female swashbuckler and the dwarven pirate.


----------



## Greegan (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks, Bobacus...I can't wait to see what your incredible talent will whip up! I'm playing this character this coming Sunday and now I'm doubly excited that I might have a portrait as well!

 Thanks!!


----------



## bobacus (Nov 13, 2004)

*Ok, I was on a roll today.....*

Rangerwickett,

 You've got an interesting style. What are you thinking of doing with it? 

I'm looking to do art as a full time gig. I am currently unemployed (hence why I have so much time to do these) The main reason I started this thread was to get some practice and expand my online portfolio. I am always looking to do work for any project. I also do comissions, I'm cheap and quick  SO if you are interested in some work please email me at shafe31672@yahoo.com

Presto, 
I got something special in mind for yours. I should have it monday or tuesday.

On to the pics!

Gregan, I loved drawing him. I hope I made him "noble" enough looking. enjoy!









d20dazza, whoooo. He was good fun to draw. I liked your description. He seems like a fun character to play. I hope I got close. Enjoy!








shellyslayer, well he was very aragorn-ish. I tried to stay away from his design. I hope you like it. I liked drawing him. enjoy!








Leffa, OK, He was alot of fun to draw. I hope you enjoy the joke I put on there.   Men in skirts are always fun to draw.  ENJOY!


----------



## Greegan (Nov 13, 2004)

AWESOME!!! All around! you are too generous!! That's perfect! Just the right amount of dark  Thanks a million!


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2004)

Man, you da bomb! He's perfect, I imagined his mind blade differently but otherwise it's perfect. Fantastic effort, my group played this evening and I showed them all the pic and they clamoured for pix of their own so I'll need to talk to you about a commission. I might pay for pix for the group as a Chrissie pressie so if you've got time I think I'll need another 4 pix but we;ll discuss appropriate recompense in private.

Thanks again mate.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## ShellySlayer (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you sooo much. That drawing was remarkable! It was perfect. Thank you sooooo much.


----------



## Leffa (Nov 14, 2004)

Many million thanks. It looks just amazing (like all your work), just like I imagined him. I'm going to reccomend you to my group


----------



## bobacus (Nov 16, 2004)

*Keep Those Requests Coming!!!!*

presto,

Here is your pic. I hope you like it. I went more with a "autumn" theme on him. ENJOY!

EVERYONE, I NEED MORE IDEAS! KEEP THE THREAD ALIVE! PLEASE POST YOUR MONSTER, CHARACTER OR RACE IDEA!

thankyou
Bobacus


----------



## Presto2112 (Nov 16, 2004)

OOooooo, Colour!

Thanks a lot, Bobacus.  I'll post a few more character concepts to sketch.  Sketches of the rest of the adventuring party wouls be neat!  

1.  Tebryn, Drow Ranger, clad in studded leather armour, wielding a magical dancing halberd, and almost dripping with other weapons, such as scimitars and a longbow.  Moderately muscled and very quick.  His animal companion is a hawk.

2.  Levra, Human monk, has spent a great deal of his life among the trappings of the natural world.  Wielding only a quarterstaff and light robes, he should possess a couple of pouches practically overflowing with different herbs and roots.  Levra should have an exotic look about him, and taut, sinewy muscles.

3.  Monachre, Dwarf fighter / Cleric of Moradin.  This dwarf currently holds the highest political position a member of the dwarf clergy can hold, so there should be a regal air about him.  His main weapon is a bastard sword, and the holy symbol of Moradin should be emblazoned on his plate mail.  Monachre should have a thick, powerful build.

4.  Eam, human sorcerer.  A mercenary by trade, he is also trained as a warrior.  Eam is a little bit of a loose cannon, and while not a firebug, he's certainly not far off.  His clothing should appear a little singed, and a shiny longsword should hang at his side.

5.  Arleth, human rogue.  Also a trained mercenary, and Eam's cousin.  Both Eam and Arleth are rather dark haired and tall.  Arleth is clad in a dark suit of scale mail, and her primary weapon is a composite shortbow.  Arleth is very cautious by nature, and is very atlethic and nimble.

I look forward to seeing these individual works, and a composite sketch of all six of these characters and their repective animals (where applicable) would also be quite cool.  

I hope this isn't TOO much.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2004)

Free free to sketch any of the creatures on this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102804

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2004)

*Naviia Silversun, Member of the Rapid Riders*
*Race:* Elf (silver)
*Classes:* 6th level fighter, 5th level druid (Damh)
*Sex:* Female
*Age:* 158
*Alignment:* Neutral good

*Possessions:* _Bracers of armor (+5)_, _luck blade_ (3 wishes), alexandrite gem (x2), antitoxin (flask), backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, bread (1 loaf), bullseye lantern, cheese (1 hunk), cold weather outfit, courtier’s outfit, elven fire-wine (bottle), flint and steel, hawk (animal companion), healer’s kit, ink (1 oz. vial), inkpen, leather armor, longsword, light warhorse (equipped), map case, parchment (x3), sack, shortbow w/ 20 arrows, signal whistle, signet ring, silver holy symbol (Damh), spell component pouch, tent, trail rations (7 days), waterskin, whetstone, winter blanket.

*Animal companion:* Hawk (named Velit); HD 3d8; hp 13; Init +4, Spd 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (perfect), AC 20; Atk 2 claws +6 melee; Dmg claw 1d4-2; SQ grants +4 wild empathy and handle animal checks, bonus tricks (2), evasion, share spells; SV Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 7, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6; AL N.
_Skills and Feats:_ Listen +6, Spot +6*; Weapon Finesse
* Velit gains a +8 racial bonus to Spot checks in daylight.

*Mount:* Light warhorse w/ bit & bridle, feed (7 days), military saddle, saddlebags (x2), and studded leather barding (+3 AC).

*Personality:* Creative and sensuous.

*Description:* Naviia’s beauty seems unearthly to most humans, which isn’t surprising considering her heritage. She always wears the finest silk garments when visiting her homeland or meeting with important nobles of other lands. When traveling with her fellow Rapid Riders, she wears sturdy traveling gear and her leather armor, although somehow she always looks spectacular. Naviia never goes anywhere without her _luck blade_; a family heirloom passed down to her from her aunt. She stands 5 feet 5 inches tall and weighs 100 lbs. She has long blonde hair, which she often wears braided with beads, lightly tanned skin, and midnight black eyes.

*Background:* Naviia Silversun is the youngest daughter of Menkhar Silversun, the High One of the Silver Leaves, and the Queen Consort, Anithiia. Raised to follow in her mother’s footsteps, Naviia did little to endear herself to the elven lords of Silverleaf. She spurned one after another and refused to be sold into ‘slavery’, as she coined the idea of marriage.

She felt an urge to be wild and free and her friends became the satyrs, fauns, and pixies living throughout the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Anithiia was aghast that her daughter refused to follow her royal duties. She continued to push and even coerce her daughter to meet with elven nobles of the highest station, insisting that her daughter would do as she was born to do.

The High One was powerless to intercede on his daughter’s behalf, as it is his wife’s right to dictate the path of all his daughters. Soon Naviia and her mother were butting heads over everything and then one night, Naviia simply disappeared into the depths of the Great Forest. Her mother ordered her found but all searches turned up nothing.

Naviia had found a higher calling than being a noble elf’s wife, she had become one with nature. The animals and fey of the forest protected and warned her when the patrols came to close. The land sustained her and the god Damh, known as the Fey One, blessed her with the powers of the druid and instructed her to seek out the Inner Circle at the sacred gathering place of the druids in the Hallowed Prairie northwest of the Great Forest.

There, Ailivan Windstepper, the Exalted Druid of Harqual, brought Naviia officially into the Order of the Fey. The fact that the highest ranking elven druid, of her people, inducted her into the Order meant that she had nothing to fear from her mother’s machinations anymore. She and Ailivan appeared before the Silver Council, in a flash of lightning, on the day she was supposed to be forced into the Life Quest her mother had chosen for her. The entire council trembled before the might of the Exalted Druid’s power, as her proclaimed that her true Life Quest would be the way of the Order, and he dared any to oppose him.

None dared to oppose Ailivan not even Naviia’s mother. Menkhar was pleased with his daughter’s chosen way of life and gave his blessing wholeheartedly. Soon all of the Silver Court came to agree that her joining the Order was the best decision, although Naviia’s mother still resents being contradicted.

As for how and why Naviia came to be a member of the Rapid Riders, that is a secret shared only by her Order and both Hendrick Ricarsson and Will ‘o the Wisp. The legend is that the Inner Circle came to Hendrick in a dream and told him that a elven druid of great beauty would appear on a roan horse with the sun setting behind her, overlooking a valley. The rest of the legend says that Naviia is to be accepted into the Rapid Riders without question or that a great peril would fall upon the Riders in their journeys.

Ricarsson laughs when people ask him about the legend and whether or not there is any truth to it. Naviia doesn’t talk about it but seems happy and content with her life. She is one of the group’s best riders and is the only Rapid Rider allowed to travel to and from the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves and the Hallowed Lands.

Many a young Rapid Rider has spent an entire summer enamored with Naviia, trying desperately to be assigned to ride with her group. And while Naviia loves the attention, she is as tough as she is beautiful and most of these enamored suitors quickly learn that Naviia is a Rapid Rider first, stunning elven princess second. She has rebuffed almost every male that has tried to woo her and some female Riders as well. However, Naviia isn’t prudish, just selective. (It is rumored that she and Ricarsson have been having secret trysts.)


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Awesome, Ive been dying to have a character drawn.  You said just fantasy, a pity, I have a Star Wars character Id kill to have drawn.  But For Fantasy, heres mine.

*Patriarch Nagano*

The Last Patriarch of the Dragonrealm of Amun, Lord Nagano was a very wise, strong leader.  About 6'1, long white hair raced down his back, with a lock covering his left eye.  His eyes were pure Gold, with his right eye having a starlike birthmark in the upper left side of it.  Scars covered his clean shaven face, the most noticable being a long scar running from his forehead diagnolly across his right eye to nearly his mouth.  

His well built body was adorned in Full Plate armor, a very unique design.  It was layered in Gold Plates, with pure diamond stars on the knees, elbows, and shoulders.  His gauntless were adorned with spikes of ruby, and to each ruby a pure gold chain connected it to his fingertips.  The insides of his gauntless were also adorned with rubies, forming a star pattern across his palm.  On the center of his chest was a Golden Dragon, emblazoned out of Diamond, spread out, Flying to the heavens.  

Always carried with him was his ancient family sword, the Phalanx.  A massive zweihander, the handle was pure gold, with an enormous circular ruby at the bottom.  Platinum lines ran up it to the top of the handle, where two curved dragons heads sprung out in each direction, with diamond eyes.  The blade was 5 feet long and 5 inches wide, covered with diamonds across the entire blade.  Down the blade in Gold writing were the words, "Forever the Dragon Shall Be."  At the very tip of the blade lied a sapphire point, glowing brilliantly with magical energy.


----------



## Invictikore (Nov 17, 2004)

I got one for you if you are interested.. (Plus I like your artwork  )

Tunnel Rat
He is a human who lives among the dwarves and loves to dig in the dirt. Though brought in for his geological expertise, He has disruptive nature... 

He carries a dagger, but his weapon of choice is his shovel.

Short and to the point if you are interested give him a scribble


----------



## bobacus (Nov 17, 2004)

*comissions....*

Hey all,

I am enjoying doing all these sketches and will continue to do basic sketches for free. I find them fun and fascinating. But I am really trying to get more monetary return for my work. Several people have asked me to do more and I want too, but I feel I need to be compensated (I need the money, being unemployed and all) I am posting a list of my rates and I hope you can all help me out and order some. If there is anything you want we can always haggle, the rates arent solid by any means.

Character Illustration Rates

IRON LEVEL = FREE!
-Give a brief description of your character
-Pencil sketch only
-One character only
-no “Hard Copy”

BRASS LEVEL = $10
-Black and White ink
-Up to 2 characters
-Can be Just 2 characters or a “scene”
-no “Hard Copy”

BRONZE LEVEL =$15
-Pencil Only
-Up to 2-10 characters
-Create a “scene” or Group type shot
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-Hard copy available (Must pay for shipping)

SILVER LEVEL = $10
-Full color
-Give a brief description of your character (or one previously sketched)
-One character only
-no “Hard Copy”

GOLD LEVEL = $30
-Full color
-Up to 2 characters
-Can be Just 2 characters or a “scene”
-no “Hard Copy”

PLATINUM LEVEL = $50
-Full color
-Up to 2-10 characters
-Create a “scene” or Group type shot
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-Hard copy available (Must pay for shipping)



Payment: 
I only take paypal. It may be possible to do a money order type thing. But this is difficult for me. I will take half the payment when you put in order. The other half when I am complete. I will also email you a “virtual receipt” for your order.

Time:
I will give you a estimated time when I will be done. It all depends on the subject matter. Sketches only take me 10 minutes or so. Coloring can take hours.

Contact:

Email: shafe31672@yahoo.com

Examples of my work can be seen at:

www.bobacus.com

If you have any more questions, dont be afraid to ask.

Thankyou

Bobacus


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Those are pretty good rates Bobacus, and BTW, you do excellent work.  Quick question, which request that has been made is the first that is going to have to pay the Level Rates, or does this new rule start from every request after the post u just made.


----------



## bobacus (Nov 17, 2004)

Dralonxitz,

Sketches, Like I have been doing, are free and always will be. Anything previous to this post I will finish as a sketch only. I only did the color stuff to show off more of my talents.  Also I may have to veto certain things cause they may fall into one of the levels. Ill get to yours asap. I should have it by friday. I also wouldnt mind doing a Star Wars character. I'm a huge fan and I should post some Star Wars stuff I've done. So go ahead and hit me with the description. (even better if its your 1st order.  )


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Ah cool bob, that rocks.  It's actually my 2nd Description, as you know, but I'll hit you with his description.  MUCH SImpler than Nagano BTW.

Dralon Xitz

Description: Dralon is a cocky young pilot, graduating top of his class at the Imperial Academy.  He is about 5'9, pale skin, with sapphire blue eyes.  His hair is fairly short, about two inches in length, jet black, and he keeps it spikey.  He always wears nearly the same outfit, jet black polished boots, jet black pants, a black tanktop and a heavy black trench coat, that drags about a foot and a half behind him.  Around his neck is a pure platinum chain that stretches down to the center of his muscular chest, with a massive platinum cross on it.  In the center of the cross is a large Sapphire.  Around his waist are two black belts crossed in an x formation, with sparkling silver buckles.  Also attatched to his waist is his massive, Heavily illegal Blaster Pistol.  An extremely powerful weapon, its about twice the size of a normal blaster, with a huge barrel and the letter DX emblazoned on the grip.


----------



## Mokona (Nov 17, 2004)

Dude you rock!  Thank you for this great chance to get a cool portrait of my character to show off to all my friends.

Loria

17 years old.  Sorcerer/Cleric

Loria is an impoverished Cleric who carries nothing other than her walking stick.  Her clothes are homespun and of simple, enveloping cut.  She is of medium height with strawberry blonde hair and green eyes.  Loria pursues her divine mission of reuniting Divine and Arcane magic.  

Her back is criss-crossed with marks from a lashing that slowly weep blood (like stigmata).  Loria is a strong solid, strong-will person who cares for her friends and isn't afraid to smash a monster with her staff as a last resort.

Gear: loose belt with spell component pouch and a staff.


----------



## bobacus (Nov 18, 2004)

ok big post today....

Presto, Here is your 1st character you listed. I cant promise I will get to all of them, but Ill try. Hope you like it.






Knightfall, Here is you elf war/druid. I hope I got close. I really liked the back story! Enjoy!






invictikore,
Your character was alot of fun to draw. I hope you like it. enjoy.





Mokona,
Here is yours. great character. seems like it would be fun to play her. I hope this is what you had in mind. Enjoy!





Everyone, I also did this one for someone thru email. Thought you all would enjoy it.






Dralonxitz, 
Dont worry. I havent forgotten about your characters, Im working on them now. should have them by friday.

KEEP THOSE AWESOME IDEAS COMING! ALSO PLEASE ORDER SOME SKETCHES! I COULD USE THE HELP! THANKYOU!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 18, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Knightfall, Here is you elf war/druid. I hope I got close. I really liked the back story! Enjoy!
> 
> KEEP THOSE AWESOME IDEAS COMING! ALSO PLEASE ORDER SOME SKETCHES! I COULD USE THE HELP! THANKYOU!




Cool. An excellent rendition of Naviia. Her hawk being perched on her arm is a nice touch. The ears are a little more exaggerated than I like for my world's elves, but I can live with it. Heh. 

I'm going to post this one and the one you did of Crystal on my World of Kulan Yahoo Group. You'll be able to find them under the Photos/Artwork section in a folder named bobacus. You can also take a look at some of the other artwork that has been done for me, in the past.

And while I would love a $50 drawing of the whole Rapid Riders group, I don't have the money to spend on such things (i.e. welfare or SFI as we call it in Canada). I'll have to be content with Iron Level sketches. I'll post another character with description and background (since you liked Naviia's so much). 

BTW, feel free to browse this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54080

It is my World of Kulan Story Hour PC/ NPC Thread. That way, i don't have to repost those characters, if you get an inclination to droawn any of them as Iron Level sketches.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Invictikore (Nov 18, 2004)

That was a great picture! I am impressed; I am going to get that up on our website soon!

What about this:

Ezdagi (AKA "Z")
He is a high level Ghaele (He looks almost elven) He is also a follower of Lathander (SunGod)

He wears Plate (with no Helm) and uses a Longspear as a weapon. He carries no other possessions. He is a very regal character.


----------



## Presto2112 (Nov 18, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> ok big post today....
> 
> Presto, Here is your 1st character you listed. I cant promise I will get to all of them, but Ill try. Hope you like it.




I showed the sketch to the guy who actually plays the character, and he really likes it.  I'll try to convince the crew to pay for some, perhaps a "group shot".  Really impressive, man.


----------



## Arravis (Nov 18, 2004)

Amazing work... I'll include my character in the hopes you'll give it a try. 

Mithras:
This extremely tall (6’5”) elf has very pale skin with a slight silver tinge. Expressive amethyst-colored eyes show a great deal of inner turmoil and sorrow (a foolhardy youthful mistake cost him the lives of many of his loved ones). He has an angular and strikingly beautiful face, even by elven standards, that often bears a far-off look as if lost in old memories. Long black hair drapes his back and goes all the way down to the top of his thighs.

Mithras wears a loose fitting white silk shirt underneath a thin leather coat; midnight-blue velvet pants and knee-high, filagreed, elven boots. He has a large deep-red cloth with silver highlights, over his left shoulder. Lastly, hanging from his built is a long, thin dagger and on his left hip is an exquisitely crafted glasssteel elven thinblade (glassteel is magical process that gives metal a glass transparency).

Anyway, I hope it sounds interesting to you... and if you're so inclined I can post a bit more of his history, just let me know.

-Arravis


----------



## Bozidar (Nov 19, 2004)

*Taeghan*

Bobacus,
Thanks for doing this, your sketches are great.

Maybe you could give my character Taeghan a try.  He's a sorcerer, and a Sun Elf with a Fey bloodline.  He's a big-time lady's elf, and rarely sleeps alone.  In battle he does most of his work with offensive spells, and backs it up with some very excellent bow work (for a wizard type).  He has a rapier at his hip should all things go to hell.  He wears clothing rich in color and fashionable, but usually functional.  It's all well and good to look nice for the ladies, but you need to be able to make an escape if their husbands come strolling around the corner 

With an 8 strength, 18 dex and 12 con, he has a slender build as most elves do, and a bit of toughness to him (but not very much).

He's 5'11", 110 years old, 165 lbs, blue eyes and blonde/gold hair.  

If he's interesting enough for you to draw, i'd love to see your rendering of him   Thanks again for doing this for everyone.

Know what?  Let's make this a silver order, i'd like it in color please.  I'll paypal you the money right now, and reference this message as the order.

-- bozidar


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, Bobacus!  Your work is great and you are fast!  Maybe the feather cape on this character would be interesting to draw.  Could you do a pencil sketch of this?

*Feanor Alendi (druid/illusionist)*
Feanor is a human male in his late-twenties, short (5') and of light build (130 lbs), with perhaps some faint elvish blood. He has emerald eyes, short chestnut hair, and pale skin for someone who spends as much time outdoors as he. His most noteworthy accountrement is his totemic cape made of eagle (or other raptor) feathers. Underneath he wears magic wyvernhide breastplate, a darkwood buckler, and a number of scrolls tucked under his belt. His familiar, Wyst, is a small white-bellied sea eagle, often perched on Feanor's arm or shoulder. His animal companion, Magaran, is a large grey husky that looks far more physically intimidating than Feanor himself and stays close by to defend him. Feanor casts spells moving only his lips to speak and so often keeps both hands in use, for instance with his _ghosttouch _ scimitar in one and a scroll clutched in the other.

Thanks!


----------



## dpmcalister (Nov 19, 2004)

_*Savanak*
A male human in his early thirties, Savanak is 5 ft. 10 in. and of medium build. He is of Suel original (Greyhawk) and his long, tousled mousey brown hair is tinted with silver at the temples. Likewise, his goatee-beard is also tinted with silver.

When travelling Savanak wears a heavy woollen cloak over his clothes and armour (a breastplate), while strapped to his backpack are his shield, an everburning torch (securely tied to the backpack so as to provide illumination without the need to hold it), and a quiver. Aside from his money pouch, his belt holds his longsword on the left and a heavy mace on the right, while, in his hands, he carries a white long bow._

Thanks for anything you can come up with.


----------



## snotling (Nov 21, 2004)

bobacus - pretty slick.  I am impressed.  Very inspiring as well.

I have a golbin Rogue (Rhgl - the R is silent).  He, like most goblins is rather courious about things, and likes to tinker.  (See the "Orcs on a Rampage" Story Hour for some good Orc/Goblin pc playing, rather fun).  He fancies the Short Spear and the dagger.  All he wears a bit of tatered hide armour.   and does keep a pouch for what little gold he gets.  (silly Orcs, take all the good sparklies)


Like the others have said, this is an awesome thread, and thank you for doing this.

-Snotling


----------



## Lalato (Nov 21, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Lalato,
> 
> Your next, but I have a few questions.
> 
> ...




Hi bobacus...
sorry I didn't reply sooner.  I keep forgetting that subscribing to a thread doesn't automatically send an e-mail anymore.   :\ 

I would say more viking/nordic...  and a bit on the primitive side.  

Thanks a million...
--sam


----------



## bobacus (Nov 22, 2004)

hello everyone,

I know I havent posted in a few days. Im sorry. I have been busy with family stuff. I am working on all of your ideas. I will try to post a few today. Dont worry I will get to you all. As I get more work on this thread and also get more paying work, my posts may be a few days apart, so dont worry. I also wanted to point out. If you pay for a drawing this puts you at the top of the list. With all of my requests and email I am about 10 or so characters behind. My goal is to get all these done by wednesday (before thanksgiving) so I will work my butt off. Thanks for all your understanding and expect alot of big posts soon!


----------



## dragonhand777 (Nov 22, 2004)

I appericiate what ever you can do!!!

Brogan Oakensheild
male mountain dwarf
ranger 8th/fighter 4th
52 years of age
4'9" in height
somewhat strong build (16 str.)
head is kept shaved bald
full beard is kept in a single braid, nearly to his belt
mithril chain shirt
leather kilt (like the romans used to wear)
wears gauntlets (of ogre power)
leather boots
wears a back pack and has some pouches that hang off his belt
Dwarven waraxe in primary (right) hand
Elvish short sword (named shylean*) in off (left) hand
has a mighty composite shortbow
and a Quiver of Elhonna

*_shylean is actually a magical sword, it contains the soul of an elf. she talks to brogan, and is prone to absent minded whistling._


----------



## bobacus (Nov 23, 2004)

*Big post today.....*

Hello everyone. I finished most of the requested pics. a few I'm still working on. Also remember I can upgrade any of these drawings thru paypal. SO don't hesitate! 

So without further a do.....

Dralonxitz, 
Here is your Star Wars character. I think he came out cool. I am still working on your fantasy character. Should have it soon. Enjoy!







Arravis,
I hope this is what your looking for. He was a delight to draw. Enjoy!






Bozidar,
Here is your character's sketch. Just give me the go ahead and Ill start to paint him. Or if you want some minor changes let me know. Enjoy!






Magus Coeruleus,
Here is yours. He was fun and challenging to draw. I hope you like him. Enjoy!






dpmcalister,
ANother great character to draw. I tried to steer away from the picture a little. I hope you like it. I know I do. Enjoy!






Snotling,
What a fun character to draw! I inked it just for fun. I hope you like it. Enjoy!






Presto2112,
Here is the second character off your list. Enjoy!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 23, 2004)

Pure bobacus gold, strikes again!


----------



## Bozidar (Nov 23, 2004)

Bob,
Could you make him a little prettier (cha 19), and smiling?   Other than that I love it.  The rapier is awesome!


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Nov 23, 2004)

That's awesome, bobacus!  I especially like the way the top of the feather cape looks--it looks like the perfect roost for the familiar.  I think it's telling how a good image can give you that kind of perspective.  I never really visualized what the familiar being on Feanor's shoulder would look like other than vaguely, whereas now I can see him nestled in the those feathers at the top.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Magus Coeruleus (Nov 23, 2004)

*Idea for you, Bobacus*

Hey Bobacus,

Here's an idea:  Why not suggest your for-pay character art as holiday presents?  Holidays are coming up and it occurred to me that a great gift for fellow gamers would be a drawing of their characters.  DMs in particular can make it a surprise by telling their players that in the interest of a more complete background they want detailed writeups of their character's physical appearance.  Those can then be given to you to draw and the price range is perfect.

I have a couple of questions regarding options and pay rates:  Would it be possible to have a level with the following properties?

-Black and White ink
-One character only
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-no “Hard Copy”

In other words, like Brass but with one character only and a sketch proof.  The sketch wouldn't actually need to be a true proof as in the final look in pencil before being inked, but just a rough drawing to allow feedback on the pose and overall look.

The other option I'm wondering about is the same as Bronze for a group shot but upgraded from pencil to black and white ink.

Thanks,
MC



> IRON LEVEL = FREE!
> -Give a brief description of your character
> -Pencil sketch only
> -One character only
> ...


----------



## bobacus (Nov 23, 2004)

*Das boot is the coolest movie....*

Just watching a flick and wanted to check in. 

Knight, thanks for the kind words. I will make sure to work on more of your characters. Just gotta fit you in bud.

Bozidar, Will do. I will start painting tomorrow.

Magus,
Great idea! I hope you all want to get your fellow gamers a great holiday gift. There is plenty of time to order one! As for the new level lets call it.....

COPPER LEVEL = $15
-Black and White ink
-One character only
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-no “Hard Copy”

Hope that gives you more options. Thanks for all the great feedback guys!


----------



## greymist (Nov 23, 2004)

Bobacus, your work is great! 

 I will contact you by e-mail to discuss a platinum piece, in the meantime, perhaps you can prepare a pencil sketch for me. 

 Alpine Greymist, male high elf, fighter/magicuser/thief (yes from 1E and 2E)
 5'10", 160 pounds, long straight black hair, a thin scar runs from his left eye to his chin.
 He wears no armour, only a grey cloak over a simple tunic and breeches, with tall boots. 
 Bracers on his wrists, and he wields a slender longsword in his right hand, and straight dagger in the left. 

 Thanks.


----------



## mac1504 (Nov 23, 2004)

Bobacus- really like the artwork. Your art seems to convey alot of action, which I really like.

I've been looking for someone to sketch something very simple (well, not for me, since I can barely draw a stick figure) for a game I am DM'ing. It isn't a character- but an object. However, I want this object to become almost _like a character_, sort of similar to how the ring is almost a character itself in the Lord of the Rings. 

The object is a carved wooden hand. I picture it laying in a velvet padded box, fingers slightly flexed so as to have a cupped palm facing downward on the velvet. One of the characters in my campaign will be given this magical hand as a replacement for his lost hand and it will magically graft itself to him, and then, well become a very interesting part of the party!

If you have the time to sketch that, I would greatly appreciate, but I can understand if you're already committed.

Thanks for reading anyway!


----------



## DralonXitz (Nov 23, 2004)

WHOA.  Man Bobacus, that drawing of Dralon is psycho(cant wait to see Nagano)  I think ill have to commision you, but I have an order that I dont think fits into a catagory.  Could you do an Ink, Single Character, with a Hard copy?  Thanks.


----------



## dpmcalister (Nov 23, 2004)

That's excellent thanks bobacus. A little more "wild" than I'd described, but that actually fits in with his fuller background (which I didn't provide - you been poking into my head?  ). It also shows the other side of him (when he's not using his bow).

When I get some cash together I'll put in for a fully inked version. Once again, thanks. I'll spread the word around my roleplaying club and see if I can't get some business your way.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 23, 2004)

Bobacus,

This is great stuff.  I really like the Goblin, he's playing in a game that I DM.

If you have time, I have a character that I'm playing on and off in a Forgotten Realms campaign that would be nice to picture.

Brevard Cosonio, Rogue with a bow and rapier, black studded leather armor.  Decent looking average charisma, quick and smart.  He is regularly jotting things down in his journal, and  has been studying books on Wizardry, and will be taking future levels in that class.  He's got dark hair and is about 5'8".

I hope you'll be able to add him to your list.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## snotling (Nov 23, 2004)

Bobacus - Thank you ever so much.   I am impressed with this (and all the others) 

very nice job!!


----------



## Presto2112 (Nov 23, 2004)

A wonderful sketch, Bobacus.  I love the action poses!  However, It appears I failed to mention something critical...

... Levra is a guy.  My bad.

My next game is this weekend.  I think I'll mention getting a group thing done.


----------



## bobacus (Nov 23, 2004)

*keep em coming!!!!!*

Hey everyone,

 Thought I would post a picture that was ordered from XAD earlier and he payed to have it colored. SO I wanted to show you guys I do good color work as well.

Presto, 

Doh. Ill redo it. I think I read "exotic" and thought "woman"  :\ 

snotling, dpmcalister, DralonXitz, and everyone, 

thanks for all the kind words.

Back to work.......Enjoy!


----------



## John_B (Nov 23, 2004)

Bobacus

On high recomendation from dpmcalister, i have a couple of characters i would like sketches of. We are currently looking into having a group one done but will be in touch later about it.

Jozmil.
Male, Human, 24 years old, brown shoulder length hair which is normally tied in a pony tail. He is about 5ft 10 tall and reasonably well muscled. He wears very distinctive 'Bone Armour' which is a bit like an exo-skeleton but no helmet. He carries a longsword with a black blade and carries what is called 'The shield of Death' with a skull design on the front. Also hanging from his waist is a heavy mace.

Shan Stonesplitter
Male, Dwarf, 59 years old, he is 4ft 4 tall and has long white hair and a white beard. He wears plate mail and carries a Dwarven waraxe and a wooden shield. That is all i have on this one so you have a lot of artistic licence.

Thanks in advance

John B.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 24, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Knight, thanks for the kind words. I will make sure to work on more of your characters. Just gotta fit you in bud.




No worries, the art you've been doing for everyone is all good. Do any of the NPCs from thread, as you have the time between requests. And here's a different NPC that you can consider...

*DANAL BLACKEAGLE, THE WIND WALKER*
_New Fallow's Cross character based on a character from *Rich Baker's* Prism Keep adventure in Dungeon Magazine #45 (page 62)._

*Race:* Human
*Classes:* 5th level fighter, 1st level sorcerer
*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 22
*Alignment:* Chaotic good

*Possessions:* _+1 bastard sword_, _amulet of the wind_, belt pouch, bit and bridle, cold weather outfit, dagger (x2), full plate, heavy war horse, small steel shield, ornamental ring (x2), riding saddle, saddlebags, waterskin, winter blanket.

*Personality:* Intelligent, caring, and suspicious.

*Description:* Human male, 5 feet 5 inches tall. Danal tends to wear standard adventuring gear when traveling through the Eastern Shores. Danal tries to remain nondescript when dealing with nobles hoping to avoid being recognized by anyone who might remember him. (He is trying to grow a beard but so far has been only able to grow thick sideburns.) However, he is never without his full-plate, shield, and magical bastard sword, which he inherited from his father. He is fond of rings but tries not to overdo it with jewelry or fine clothes. He wears a plain black tabard with white trim over his armor to hide his family crest emblazoned on his armor.

*Background:* Danal is the heir to the Blackeagle estate in the city of Aarlan, in the Kingdom of Stonn, and his father has been searching widely for him for the past few years. He is also the distant cousin of the new King of Thallin, Varath Dragonguard.

The young man became infatuated with a beguiling sorceress named Erin Camur, an evil witch if there ever was one. She toyed with the boy's affections in order to lure him into her service as just another faceless soldier. Blinded by lust, he was easily convinced.

Only recently did the young man come to his senses and leave her service. It took all his willpower and a little luck to escape her floating citadel. Not only did he have to steal a powerful magical amulet that allowed him to _wind walk_ away, he also had to kill several of her henchmen. The amulet opened up something inherently magical in him that won't close.

The sorceress wants her trinket back and would like the young man's head too. However, he knows her tactics and has been able to evade her minions. Danal doesn't want to go home, afraid that Erin will learn of his heritage and try to kidnap his father. Not that he's eager to go home, regardless.

As a result, Danal has petitioned and been accepted into an adventuring group in the Kingdom of Thallin known as the Fallow's Cross Adventurers. It was during a recent adventure with the group that Jason of the Dark came up with the nickname, The Wind Walker, for Danal.
------------

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## XAD (Nov 24, 2004)

Simply awesome!

Thanks Bobacus for your time.


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 24, 2004)

Holy... Bobacus, you are a great man.

Could you kindly draw this character?

*Telinor Dreamwhisper*
Male Human Abjurer
Telinor is 5'9" tall, and twenty years old, having recently finished his magical schooling. He has green eyes, and brown hair which never quite sits neatly. Because of a strange disease, he forgoes mage's robes and wraps most of his body in strips of cloth [usually blue cloth, although for a B&W sketch I guess that's irrelevant], and since these wrappings cannot be loose, they emphasize further his skinniness. Telinor is easy to befriend (if perhaps a bit too trusting), and usually smiling. He wears various pouches and scroll cases along his belt and on straps across his chest, but his most noticeable possession is his staff. The staff is about five feet tall in total, and made of wood. The first four feet of the staff are (more or less) straight, but it then bends to be almost perpendicular to the rest of the staff. Where the staff bends, a large piece of carved gem rests, extending in the same direction as the shaft, and the staff spirals up and around this gem.

[Don't worry about the staff if you can't figure out what I'm trying to say, I can't think of a good way to describe it...]


----------



## DDT (Nov 24, 2004)

Bobacus, these sketches are great!  

I'd love one of my character in GW's adventure (Rghl's party).   

Iirkh "Stonefist" the Foul:  Iirkh is a half-orc/half-ogre barbarian.  He's wearing black studded leather armor that's just a touch too large for him (taken off a dead ogre) and carries a great-club (taken off the same dead ogre) that has recently been seasoned with the blood and assorted internals of a large number of kobolds.   When not in 'smash everything' mode, he wields instead a longspear he took off a dead human (which is therefore too small for him) and a large heavy wooden shield.  On my char sheet I have his hair described as "greasy, matted" and his eye color as yellow.

His tribe name "Stonefist" comes from his coming-of-age adventure when he wielded a large stone as his only weapon.  Iirkh's favorite color is blood, and he loves the sound of skulls crushing when he hits them.

Iirkh isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer, and his charisma of 4 means he won't be winning any beauty or personality contests anytime soon.  He wears a magic gold earring that allows him to hear distant conversations that include his name, but he hasn't quite figured out yet why all those distant conversations are being held at such a loud volume.

I'm hoping the rest of the party will want to chip in for a group scene, too, but that'll take some discussion.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 25, 2004)

I would love a scetch of this character that I play in an Eberron PBP game.

Systar: Valenar Elf Bard

Systar is a tall (for an elf) warrior with disproportionately muscular arms and chest: built up from years of pulling a bow. He wears a wooden half-mask painted to look like his patron ancestor, Kelaerys Thousand-Stings, and wraps the top of his head in red cloth. Long black hair hangs down from beneath his head-wrap and mask. His clothes are loose-fitting arabian style clothes in all browns and yellows, while the armor he wear is a deep black leather with bronze studs. An old scimitar, picked off the body of an opponent hangs uncomfortably at his right side, and an arrowbag hangs more comfortably on his left. With his mask off, he has sharp, attractive features and his rare smile is rather infectious.

Age: 132, Height: 5’5”, Weight 133 lbs. Hair: Black, Eyes: Green.


----------



## Mokona (Nov 25, 2004)

Excellent work on Loria.  I'm trying to collect character descriptions from the characters in my gaming party so I can buy a group shot.  In the meantime would you please take a stab at my friend's character that will be in the group shot?

Falco is 5'2" tall, and weighs 121 pounds.  He has piercing blue eyes and black shoulder length hair, worn loose or in a ponytail.  Build is smooth and overall athletic, like a NFL wide receiver or defensive back.  He is a half-elf rogue, wearing black leather armor and a dark cloak, with a shortsword on one hip and dagger on the other.  He also carries a shortspear (sometimes on his horse--your choice to picture it or not).  The dagger's sheath would have an ornate touch (celtic knot work, perhaps?).

I would picture him partially hidden (emerging from behind a tree or out of an alleyway), eyes glaring with hatred, face set with murderous purpose, and preparing to strike at something off-scene (perhaps in the act of drawing his dagger).  He is not a casual assassin, but in his character background tremendous wrongs were done to him, and he fully intends to murder those responsible, probably by poisoned blade.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 27, 2004)

I hate to dog-pile you, but if you get the time to do another I have a character for an Eberron game being run by Starman on these boards.

The stats are here if you need any references: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1864190&postcount=3

He is a warforged (Eberron's living constructs) made primarily out of shining silver mithral and a touch of flametouched iron which gives him an even reflective surface. His only clothes consist of a red and gold priests adornment worn over his shoulders (that goes down below his waste) that is decorated with symbols of flame. He seems dull and angry at the world if you look at him most of the time, but he's incredibly willing to forgive others and has a penchant for both honesty and trusting.

He is a cleric of sorts, and his god is the "silver flame" which can be symbolized as such. He has even taken the time and money to make sure that his body is etched over with similar symbols of faith.

I'll understand if you don't want to do this one, it is a bit out of the norm.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Bobacus, I just gotta say, your artwork is great and it's cool that you're doing these sketches for folks.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 28, 2004)

man this is a super cool thread!! Bobacus your are too cool. Whats even cooler is the fact that I have a monster that is named Babacus the Juggernaught. But anyway good work.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## bobacus (Nov 29, 2004)

*Long post today....*

I hope everyone had a great holiday. I have been busy with all these requests and comissions im getting. So I have been a little slow on the posts. I am going to post half now then more tonight or maybe tomorrow. So If you dont see your character here, dont worry you will soon. I have some other work that must be done then I will post the rest. To remind everyone I am still taking comissions so email me at shafe31672@yahoo.com if interested.

ONTO THE PICS!

Knightfall1972,
Here is your guy. I really liked the back story. I also read alot of your stuff. You should be writting modules professionally! I hope you enjoy the sketch. 







Lalato,
He was very hard to draw. I tried my best. I hope I got what you were going for. ENJOY!






greymist,
Cool character! Seems like fun to play. Enjoy!






DDT,
Another fun character too draw. Your description alone had me cracking up. He must be a hoot to play. Hope I captured him for you. ENJOY!







Dragonhand777,
Cool character. It was definately a challenge to get his beard to look right. I had fun drawing him. ENJOY!






Mac1504,
Here is the hand you asked for. I hope its what you want. ENJOY!






Johnb,
Cool character. He just screams to be colored.    I enjoyed drawing him. ENJOY!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 30, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a great holiday. I have been busy with all these requests and comissions im getting. So I have been a little slow on the posts. I am going to post half now then more tonight or maybe tomorrow. So If you dont see your character here, dont worry you will soon. I have some other work that must be done then I will post the rest. To remind everyone I am still taking comissions so email me at shafe31672@yahoo.com if interested.
> 
> ONTO THE PICS!
> 
> ...




Excellent work, bobacus, as usual. It definitely has the "Wind Walker" feel to it. 

And it's funny you should mention me writing professional material, as I've done creatures designs for Silverthorne Games and co-wrote a module, with our very own Whisperfoot, called Enigma of the Arcanexus, for a, now, defunct company that was called Dark Portal Games. It as a while ago, when d20 first started and was a lot of fun. I haven't done any full-blown modules since then as life has been... complicated.

Anyway, thanks for the sketch and your words of encouragement.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey, Bobacus.  It would be eternally cool if you could do one of the following Victorian horrors for me.  No need to do them both, though of course, if you want to I won't complain. 

*Thomas Pellgraine, The Thief of Forms*
_"Quite right, Mr. Shaw," says another, unknown voice. "Something is, indeed, amiss." A middle-aged gentleman walked out of the study - he wasn't there a moment before. "But forgive my rudeness, gentlemen. My name is Thomas Pellgraine." In the bedroom, Arthur began to scream. 

A pensive and almost mournful expression crossed Thomas' face. Then Walsingham saw it - and instinctively started backing away. A movement under Thomas' flesh, under the skin on his arms, his face. He gazed up in a moment, flesh grown over his eyes. His arms extend with a painful sound, most of the skin now iridescent, purplish, like the skins of the small flying monsters... 

Inspector Diggory gritted his teeth and fired at the creature's leg. To his amazement, the Pellgraine-Thing howled in pain but looked relatively unfazed, even by a gunshot in the knee. Walsingham, meanwhile, fell to his knees and screamed... 

Dr. Hewitt pulled Walsingham to one of the walls, slapping him lightly on the face. Walsingham came to, glancing back and forth between the doctor and the man-creature before them. Diggory fired a shot at the monster, but missed and blasted a hole in the wall. Splinters and small bits of wood flew out. The creature lunged at the inspector as he made towards the study door, the formerly human hands shaping themselves into large, wickedly-edged blades of yellowed, toughened flesh. It chopped at his leg, but the inspector narrowly dodged out of the way._

*Queen Tera, the Nameless One, She Who Insults the Gods*
_A woman emerges from the darkness, dressed in white and yellow robes, with an Arabic or Indian cast to her features. A diadem in the shape of an Egyptian crown sits atop her raven-dark hair. She commands your attention, and as you look upon her you notice her right hand bears seven fingers. Her eye glimmers and as it does so, a gigantic cat materializes and attacks..._ 

Tera was a queen of old Egypt, a daughter of the king Djoser, but her name is now forgotten by all but the most erudite scholars. Tera was fascinated by the occult traditions of the Egyptian people, and was a disciple of the high priest Imhotep, who allowed the Red Death access to the world. She conducted many experiments into the possibility of eternal life, eventually becoming a master of manipulating her _ka_ or soul. She would often send it out of her body, spying on all corners of the land. 

Tera soon joined Imhotep and Djoser in laying waste to ancient Egypt. One day, she fell ill and soon after died. Exactly why she met her fate is uncertain; some say she was poisoned by agents of Akhenaten and Nefertiti impatient for her to die naturally, others claim her _ka_’s connection to her body was severed for good. Whatever the case, after her death her name was obliterated from all inscriptions and histories. 

The centuries passed, and Tera was forgotten by most. Traditions and legends remained of a shadowy sorceress-queen, a Queen of Darkness; but her true name was forgotten. Then, in 1887, Tera’s tomb in the hidden Valley of the Sorcerer was found by an English archaeologist named Abel Trelawny. He had made a life’s work of studying the legends of the Dark Queen, and found her tomb through hints in ancient books. 

When he got there, he was horrified to find that Queen Tera’s mummified corpse had been totally destroyed. All that remained in the queen’s tomb–perhaps all there had ever been–was a huge ruby. Trelawny translated a hieroglyphic cartouche on the gem as “Tera”. At last, after countless centuries, the queen once again had a name. He sailed back to England, the jewel in hand. He gave the jewel over to the possession of the British Museum and there it remained for several years. 

In 1893, it was stolen by parties unknown. The jewel next turned up in the possession of a famous fortune-teller named Ann Harrington. She called herself Madame Sosostris, and affected the dress of ancient Egypt. Unbeknownst to London society, Sosostris was Tera, the queen’s resurrection facilitated by the jewel. 

(( It's not mentioned in Tera's description, but she also carries a long-bladed knife [a shortsword] and the jewel is in the shape of a scarab ))


----------



## dragonhand777 (Nov 30, 2004)

The picture looks great.

He's not wearing his gauntlets of ogre power, but I still think the drawing is great. Better than the one I drew. I really like the way his face looks.

Did the picture get cut off when you uploaded it, or did the sketch just go to the end of the page? If the picture got cut off, could you email it to me, so that I might get the full picture?

Thank you, and keep up the cool art work!!!!!


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Nov 30, 2004)

Your idea posting here was awesome.
I would like to see my wizard painted but it seems you already have a lot of job to do so its ok.
(if u ever find the time,it is a human male wizard about 20 years old in simple robes.He has black hair (short-but not too much(like druidsorc)),and sparkling intelligent eyes.He is medium to tall,normal weight and his characteristics are still a bit childish(not edged and square), warm and friendly.He holds a spellbook,and a 
a ball of fire floats over his other hand).

Anyway keep up the excellent work .


_________________
The Wizard


----------



## greymist (Nov 30, 2004)

Bobacus, I just wanted to say thanks for the sketch! I really like it. 

 I will write up a much more detailed description and scene to e-mail to you for a platinum piece...probably when I have a bit more time, during my Xmas vacation. 

 Cheers, 

 Greymist


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 30, 2004)

*And just because, here's another one for you...*

*JASON OF THE DARK, ELF-FRIEND*
_Original Fallow's Cross character concept by *Graham Brown* (jason@groveh.demon.co.uk). Character converted to 3rd Edition for World of Kulan by *Robert Blezard* (rblezard@telusplanet.net) using modified stats from *Jamis Buck's NPC Generator*._

*Race:* Human
*Class:* 15th level wizard
*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 30
*Alignment:* Chaotic neutral

*Possessions:* Adamantine dagger, _belt of many pockets_*, _ring of regeneration_, _ring of wizardry (I)_, alchemist's lab, belt pouch, cold weather outfit, masterwork dagger, spellbook, spell component pouch, travel's outfit, waterskin, winter blanket.
* Tome and Blood, pg. 78.

*Personality:* Bitter and mysterious.

*Description:* Jason is of medium height and slim build being 5' 9" tall and weighing 125 lbs. He has black hair and eyes. Usually Jason wears a loose fitting shirt and trousers rather than the more traditional wizard's robes. This when combined with a dagger on either hip (more for effect than use) often lead people to believe that he is a rogue rather than a wizard; a mistake which had saved his life on a number of occasions early in his career.

*Alternate World of Kulan Background:* Jason's early life is clouded in mystery. Even Coromir, who knows him better than anyone else and is one of his closest friends, can only guess at most of it.  What is known is that Jason's father farmed a small homestead, which crops had failed one year when he was very young. Therefore, his father couldn't feed his wife and the other young children.  Needing money to buy food, his family sold Jason to a passing wizard as a servant.

Jason traveled with the wizard to Rivenwood, where he worked as a servant in the wizard's home. During this time the son of a nobleman, who was around his age, befriended him. The other boy had been apprenticed to the wizard. He taught Jason how to read and write, as well as showing him the first magical lessons that he himself was being taught. Jason had a natural aptitude for magic and learnt all his friend had to teach. It is perhaps fortunate that his friend wasn't overly skilled, as this meant his own teachings progressed slowly, giving Jason the time he needed.

When Jason was fifteen the wizard, his apprentice and Jason went on a trip to the town of Tolin. While there the group was set upon in an ally. Both the wizard and his apprentice were murdered. However, Jason managed to escape the trap with only minor injuries. A wizard from Fruen observed the fight. He noted Jason's attempts to use magic, as well as the high regard in which he placed on his own skin.

He later approached Jason, believing that boy had been an apprentice of the wizard and was now without master. The man, known as Heward Tallinson, invited Jason to apprentice with him in Fruen, an offer that Jason was quick to accept. For the next five years Jason worked like a dog but by the end of that time he was pronounced as 'competent' by the man known as the Sorcerer.

Jason then returned to Rivenwood and soon joined up with the adventuring band that included Coromir. After a few successful commissions the group undertook a dungeon delve that was well beyond them coming across a mind flayer, which wiped out most of the group. While he had read about these creatures in Rivenwood this was Jason's first real contact with them and it lead to a phobia that has only worsened with the passage of time and further contact. It was following this trip that Jason and Coromir arrived at Fallow's Cross.

The nickname Elf-Friend is one he was awarded as a member of the Fallow's Cross group and comes from assistance he rendered to an ee’aar community in the Sunus Mountains following an unfortunate incident with the warden’s daughter and Coromir. Jason used his magical skills to find the formula for a potion, which enabled them to hide their wings by turning them invisible.

Perhaps the two moments that have caused Jason greatest pleasure, while a member of the Fallow's Cross group, both involve Marie Goldmane. The first was when, early on, he discovered the secret of her half-elf nature when she let slip that she could see in low light spectrum. The second and by far the more pleasurable was when he had to, literally, lightening bolt Marie in order to save her life. He has not let her forget this and he hasn't any doubts that Marie is planning revenge.

There are rumors, started by Coromir, that Jason is smitten with an ee’aar fighter/priestess of Aerdrie. Jason has not actually denied this (too many of those priests have detect lie you know) but nor has he confirmed it. All he will say is that he admires her spirit and temperament. And that she did not try to slit his throat when he was at his most irritating.

Jason doesn't like taking risks and thinks little of those who charge into a situation without heed. This has caused 'heated' discussions amongst his fellow adventurers. Especially with the paladin hairfoot named Jillian. Suffice to say that Jillian's definition of courage and Jason's definition of stupidity bear a strong resemblance, in Jason's mind.

Jason is an acquisitive collector of spells and magical items. He never goes out without his _belt of many pockets_ and his two magical rings, a _ring of wizardry_ and a _ring of regeneration_.


----------



## John_B (Nov 30, 2004)

Bobacus, Thanks for that great picture of Jozmil and i think you are right, he is just asking to be in colour. I will be in touch.

If Shan turns out half as good i will be well pleased.


----------



## DDT (Nov 30, 2004)

Thank you, Bobacus!  I like the sketch a lot.  

The rest of the party is interested in a group scene.  Hope to be contacting you about that soon.


----------



## Darthjaye (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi all would love some help with a portrait of this character.  Thanks ahead for anyone who helps out.

Sumiir Winterfang

Race: Elf
Class: Unfettered (think rogue meets fighter) 6/ Dervish 4
Sex: Male
Age: 122
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Equipment:  Two Scimitars (one +1 Frost Scimitar the other Masterwork), a +1 Dragonbane Spear across his back, Bracers of Armor +2, MW Punching Dagger, and Cloak Of Arachnidia, adventuring gear (think plains nomad for clothing)

Personality:  Mischevious, friendly

Desciption:  Male elf brought up by nomadic tribesmen.  Knows little if anything of how to be an "elf".  Think plains elf.  5'5" 140 pds. tanned skin, and odd trinkets throughout his long think hair.  Black hair that is with Green eyes.  

Hope this helps gives a good mental picture for someone to run with.


----------



## kendrik6 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Vashti Firehair*

Great work, bobacus.  Your talent is amazing.  I'd like to get a free sketch done of the following character.

Vashti Firehair is an avariel fighter/dervish.  She is a dancer who has incorporated her dance into melee combat.

Avariel (winged elf)

Height: 5'4"
Weight: 89 lbs.
Build: Vashti is a typical elf, and so her build could be best described as waifish.  She is thin and curvy, with a small chest.
Hair: Long and red, with loose curls.  Her hair shines like a blazing fire, orange with hints of gold.
Eyes: Icy blue, large and angular.  Avariel have larger eyes than most elves.
Wings: 12ft. wingspan, white in color.
Complexion: Typical redhead, pale complexion with scattered freckles on exposed body parts.  Vashti's freckles aren't too dark, nor are they too profuse in number.
Dress: A series of diaphanous colored silks in various sizes and hues.  These silks keep her naughty bits covered even during the most vigorous of dance moves.  Despite this, they do reveal quite a bit, and they move with her as she dances.  These silks seem haphazardly placed.

Hopefully this will be enough for you to produce a sketch for me.  I'd prefer something with a bit of movement to it, if that's possible.  If I like the sketch, then I have every intention of commissioning a color version (which is why there is so much color detail in the brief description).  I'm looking forward to seeing your representation of this character.  Please let me know if you need more information about her, and keep up the good work!
Weapons: Vashti dual-wields scimitars.


----------



## bobacus (Dec 1, 2004)

*winter is here...*

sorry guys no pics today. I am currently battling a bad nasal infection. I'm pretty much bed ridden fot the next few days. I do continue to draw. So anyone who has comissions I will send you a email soon. My next post may not be till this weekend. I appreciate your understanding. I see alot of good ideas and want to ge to them all. Back to Nyquil induced haze.....


----------



## Presto2112 (Dec 1, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> sorry guys no pics today. I am currently battling a bad nasal infection. I'm pretty much bed ridden fot the next few days. I do continue to draw. So anyone who has comissions I will send you a email soon. My next post may not be till this weekend. I appreciate your understanding. I see alot of good ideas and want to ge to them all. Back to Nyquil induced haze.....





Mmmmm..... NyQuil.  Get better soon!


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear it bobacus, and not just so you'll draw my character.  It makes it hard to get anything done.

GW


----------



## dragonhand777 (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, I have a sinus infection myself. I'm worried that it gonna spread to my chest and become a chest cold, they usually do. However, I'm gonna start taking 2000mg of vitamin C a day. That should help fight it off.

good luck and get better soon, bobacus


----------



## Arravis (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow! Bobacus, thank you so much!
Sorry I haven't been able to check on the boards in a while. Things have been extremely hectic of late... but boy, I'm very glad I checked today! Mithras looks great, I like the style. Good work!

-Arravis


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 1, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> sorry guys no pics today. I am currently battling a bad nasal infection. I'm pretty much bed ridden fot the next few days. I do continue to draw. So anyone who has comissions I will send you a email soon. My next post may not be till this weekend. I appreciate your understanding. I see alot of good ideas and want to ge to them all. Back to Nyquil induced haze.....




Don't worry about doing sketches in your current condition, bobacus. Take care of yourself first. Trust me, I know. I've been fighting a sore throat, bad sinuses, and, most recetly, a bit of wheezing in my chest.

Pushing yourself never does anything except make it work. Take your nyquil, don't work, and get some sleep, mon ami.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## pawned79 (Dec 1, 2004)

Character Description
----------

Nym is an adolescent moon elf; acrobat and contortionist by trade, ADVENTURER EXTRORDANARE BY NIGHT! Fine, slender, and beautiful; Nym is a ladies-man – or boy – or well, he thinks he is. He’s a dilettante and couldn’t be happier about it. His large jack-o-lantern grin is only eclipsed by his amazing blue hair bulging out from under his wide-brim feathered hat like Andy Warhol with his finger in a light socket. He is clad in fashion! Sporting loose-fitting MC Hammer/genie pants, curl-toed genie slippers, open-chest silk shirt over a mithrel chain-shirt, and stylish long travel cloak. Always living on the road having exciting adventures, Nym has learned to pack all of life’s necessities. He dons a magical backpack and multiple belts and bandoleers dangling from his slender frame. When questing in the exotic and foreign wilds, Nym is surrounded by half a dozen small floating weapons, usually daggers, which are magically suspended by a magical circlet, one of his most prized possessions. An elegant elven rapier and a light crossbow made of wyvern wing-spars is typically displayed openly for those extra dangerous trips – or when the lovely young ladies are about. [Wink]

----------

There ya go. Just remember to have fun with it! :-D Enjoy.

Patrick
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, take care of yourself. This is really cool of you to do, but health and paying work do come first.


----------



## mac1504 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Many Thanks*

Wow! Thanks a ton Bobacus, the hand looks great! 

Many thanks again.

mac1504


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 3, 2004)

First: When threatened by cold-like infections, my first recourse is to change my diet. After years of practice, I've reached the point where raw onion sandwiches are dull, chilli sauce goes with anything (especially noodles), and pepper spray is likely to cause mild discomfort. It also helps my health no end, as it kills infections much faster than it kills tastebuds.

Second: I'd be interested to see a quick rendition of the following sample character from my homebrew setting/system, who is quite unusual (if less so than my current party).

Dulcii is a tainted androgyne assassin. I'll have to break that down: _tainted_ means Dulcii's blood runs with a shadow-demon taint, and grants all sorts of shadow-related abilities, including stealth and teleporting through shadows. _Androgyne_ is a race, with empathic/telepathic abilities, and where both males and females look the same (closer to female than male, but not quite either). Many, including Dulcii, have no hair (right down to eyebrows), and they are all slim, graceful creatures who enjoy looking good and being friendly. _Assassin_, in this case, involves a religious order devoted to hunting demons (ironically); loose robes are the order of the day. Dulcii's weapons are twin cinemae, a weapon similar to the scimitar, but with the handle positioned opposite the curve on the back of the blade itself (if you want to, you can throw in an electric arc pistol as a holdout weapon). Dulcii is not evil, and in fact is kinda optimistically dumb and naive, but has an excess of visual style and self-esteem.

I'm quite impressed with the art I've seen so far, and felt like throwing in something of a challenge just to see what happens! Cheers, get well soon!


----------



## bobacus (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey guys, 
thanks for all your kind words while I got healthy. Im alot better now. I am working on all your ideas. I should have most of them on here by sunday. Till then here is a picture I did for bozidar as a comission:







Also to remind you all I still have plenty of time to do comissions. My rates again for you.

Character Illustration Rates

IRON LEVEL = FREE!
-Give a brief description of your character
-Pencil sketch only
-One character only
-no “Hard Copy”

BRASS LEVEL = $10
-Black and White ink
-Up to 2 characters
-Can be Just 2 characters or a “scene”
-no “Hard Copy”

COPPER LEVEL = $15
-Black and White ink
-One character only
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-no “Hard Copy”

BRONZE LEVEL =$15
-Pencil Only
-Up to 2-10 characters
-Create a “scene” or Group type shot
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-Hard copy available (Must pay for shipping)

SILVER LEVEL = $10
-Full color
-Give a brief description of your character (or one previously sketched)
-One character only
-no “Hard Copy”

GOLD LEVEL = $30
-Full color
-Up to 2 characters
-Can be Just 2 characters or a “scene”
-no “Hard Copy”

PLATINUM LEVEL = $50
-Full color
-Up to 2-10 characters
-Create a “scene” or Group type shot
-More control of sketch. (will receive proofs and you can make changes)
-Hard copy available (Must pay for shipping)



Payment: 
I only take paypal. It may be possible to do a money order type thing. But this is difficult for me. I will take half the payment when you put in order. The other half when I am complete. I will also email you a “virtual receipt” for your order.

Time:
I will give you a estimated time when I will be done. It all depends on the subject matter. Sketches only take me 10 minutes or so. Coloring can take hours.

Contact:

Email: shafe31672@yahoo.com

Examples of my work can be seen at:

http://www.bobacus.com

If you have any more questions, dont be afraid to ask.

Thankyou

Bobacus


----------



## Bozidar (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, thanks a bunch, Bob   I might be requesting another one soon!


----------



## bobacus (Dec 4, 2004)

*a little something to get you guys thru the weekend.*

Hi all, 

Just finished a stack of pics. Hope you like em all and have a great weekend. Will post more on monday or tuesday depending how busy I am. If you still dont see yours here. dont worry. I still have about half a dozen to do. Keep those ideas coming!

onto the show!!!!!!

Elrik Darkfury,

Well I drew the best wizard I could whip up for you. I hope you like it. ENjoy!






Creamsteak,
I've been waiting for someone to request a warforged. I like the Eberron campaign alot. Hope you like him. ENJOY!






Mokona,
This was a fun picture to draw. I hope you enjoy it!






Presto,
I think this is your third guy you listed. I hope you like it. ENJOY!






Doomhawk,
I really like drawing him. I tried to get the staff the way you described it. I also took a few libeerties with him. (mainly hair and the bandages) ENJOY!






Graywolf,
Cool character. I really like capturing him thinking. Alot of fun to draw. Enjoy!






Knightfall,
another great description deserves a great picture. I hope you like it. ENJOY!


----------



## Presto2112 (Dec 4, 2004)

Keep 'em coming, Bobacus!  Monachre looks quite good, and there's very good use of the Holy Symbol peppered throughout the character.  All the others' look great, too.  I particularly like the one with all the potions and pouches.

Glad to see you back on your feet.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 4, 2004)

Bobacus, you've gone beyond what I could have hoped for him.  I'll show my appreciation after I can get my paypal account up and working.  My players want a group drawing of their adventuring band.  A bunch of Orcs and Goblins, You've done 2 already, so you have a start up.

GW


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 4, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Knightfall,
> another great description deserves a great picture. I hope you like it. ENJOY!




Another great set of drawings, bobacus. Thanks for the rendition of Jason. It looks fantastic!

And I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Take care. 

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 4, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Doomhawk,
> I really like drawing him. I tried to get the staff the way you described it. I also took a few libeerties with him. (mainly hair and the bandages) ENJOY!



That's freaking awesome, Bobacus! The bandages turned out exactly the way I imagined them, and I love the hair.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> That's freaking awesome, Bobacus! The bandages turned out exactly the way I imagined them, and I love the hair.




Word. (Doomhawk is participating in the same game as me)

These should be awesome. Do you mind if we direct link to your wesite when we post the pictures in our Rogues Gallery? We will post a link to the frontpage of the site above and below the picture, so even though an RG gets very few views, it might send a couple people your way.

*Edit:* Like this.

*Edit: Edit:* I guess our official game commentary would be on this page.


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey!!!
Really great job!!
There are so many posts-requests,i never thought i would see my wizard here.
I really, really like it -specially the eyes and hair a well as the whole expression of his face. 
Your job is worthy.
I wish you the best.
Thanx again.  

____________________
The Wizard


----------



## Mokona (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Bobacus,

Your art here is very good.  I can hardly believe you're doing such awesome "sketches" for free.  To me your work seems perfectly finished and worth the reasonable prices you've proposed.  I suggest everyone give you some paying work.

As soon as I can get the last two knuckleheads in my D&D group to provide character descriptions I will be sending you a downpayment and the scene I'd like at the bronze level.  Luckily I'll see them at game Sunday night so I can pry a description out of their slow hands.

Here is one of the other characters that will appear in the group shot:

Tamera Bunny-Foot is half-elf and half-halfling. 

She has long blonde hair, blue eyes and is 3 feet and 7-3/4 inches tall. 

She is a Musketeer (in a Greyhawk-style world) and so she has a rapier, rifle, and rarely seen without her big hat. Her gloves probably have permanent powder stains from her musket. She dosn't mind standing out in a crowd so she would wear bright, slightly-outlandish clothing. Her favorite thing to do is to sit at the local pub listening and telling stories of great bravery and adventure.

Dwarves and Halflings invented gunpowder when arcane and divine magic disappeared for generations.  Now magic-users and arising again to compete with the upstart technology of the short races.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

This character is for the same Eberron game as Creamsteak's and Doomhawk's characters.  If you could get a rough sketch it'd be awesome.

Kor?bin is tall and broad shouldered, yet his frame is not bulky like many other half-orcs.  A truly physical exemplar.  His limbs are long and sinewy, and his pose bears the waiting intensity of a serpent.  His entire body is clad in glamerweave wrappings, shifting like scales, all that can be seen is a pair of nearly white eyes and a single top-knot of course black hair spilling down into a tight braid.  He carries a slender longspear, its shaft dark except for the white twisting of its grain, the tip nearly a foot long of razored-sharp steel.  Over his right shoulder rests a tube with a small number of javelins in it.


----------



## Phaedrus (Dec 5, 2004)

Truly excellent work, Bobacus!

If you would, I'd like a picture of Tharan Kuranas Arbrandt. Unbeknownst to him he is the son of nobility, taken away in the night before his father's enemies slaughtered his family. 

Tharan began his career as a fighter, but incrementally has become a Paladin (a natural progression--taking the vows was almost inevitable given his genetics, upbringing and rigid moral code).

He wears full plate, a full helm, and wields a greatsword.

Could you draw him kneeling in prayer, his sword held before him point down on the ground as a cross. Basically your stereotypical vigil. Helm not on his head--either absent or on the ground beside him. Feel free to take whatever liberties you desire--perhaps he is in armor, perhaps in chainmail, perhaps just in robes?

He is tall, very strong. Shoulder-length hair, wears a clasp of some kind (am I descriptive or what?) near the base of his neck to bind it out of his face. Chiseled features--rugged looking, strong jaw and cheekbones. 5 o'clock (or later) shadow of whiskers. 

Again, take whatever license you want with it--and thanks in advance.


----------



## CurorVult (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey, my friend already has one of your sketchs for a charecter of his, and I was wondering if you got a chance, I'd like to request a picture of my charecter.

R'hid Anukar, a shaman in training known for his terrifying ferrosity and pious, uncomprimising possition on his religious laws.

He's pretty tall and dark skinned. He has a wirey build carved by a combination of long treks in the forest and frequent fasts. His eyes are wide, but usually open wide with a look of savage sadism in them, his face is scared multiple times, including one right over his nose.His hair is lighter colored, a rust red color and is pulled back and tied in a single tuft on his head. He wears no shirt, proudly showing his chest which is marred with many scars, partially from battle and partially from self mutliation. He wears a pair of animal skin leggings with a rolled cloth belt. A large length of the cloth hangs down (almost like a loin cloth, but much broader and longer) A symbol like this is drawn on this cloth http://www.gwindi.net/images/A1467PG.jpg .

His pose should be, if possible, him standing with a large, two handed falchion resting on his shoulder, looking down towards the viewer with a crazied looking smile, his eyes wide and eager for bloodshed.

Feel free to take any lisence you want with the design and thanks in advance


----------



## Darthjaye (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Bobacus was making sure on something about your pricing.  I saw silver said $10, but i assume that with the progression you had it was supposed to say $20 right?  I'm considering this so i thought i'd ask.


----------



## Aluvial (Dec 6, 2004)

bobacus said:
			
		

> Contact:
> 
> Email: shafe31672@yahoo.com
> 
> ...



Your email seems to be broken (or full).  I've had three returned so far...

Drop me a line if you have a chance, I have a big paying job if you are interested...

Aluvial   aluvial@carolina.rr.com


----------



## bobacus (Dec 6, 2004)

*Just checking in....*

Hey all,

I may have half dozen pics later tonight. Just wanted to respond to a few questions.

Darthjaye,
No. $10 is correct. I figured I do the sketch for free. then coloring it should be charged. $10 seems fair, but "tips" are always welcome   

Creamsteak,
Its ok to link. Just dont go crazy (bandwith and all.) You can certainly download the pic and do with it what you will. Just give me credit somehow. (link to my site, copyright type thing, etc.)

Dragonhand777,
As for your pic getting cut off....It didnt! I just ran out of paper when I drew it. Sorry for the slow answer. I noticede your question when I just recently went thru the entire thread.

Thanks and take care

Bobacus


----------



## Ferret (Dec 6, 2004)

At first I saw soem of your art and didn't think much of it so I just passed over your thread a bit, and left it alone. How wrong I was, I seriously enjoy your sketches, I like the style a lot as well. Some the pictures are truely cool. 

I am converted!


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Bobacus, great work, just wanting to know if you remembered my fantasy pic I posted about 2 weeks ago, you said you were near completion about twice.  Just wanted to make sure, thanks.


----------



## bobacus (Dec 7, 2004)

*Another set of pics for yah!*

Hey all, 
Here is another set for you guys. Enjoy!

Dralonxitz,
I am working on him. To be honest. Sometimes some characters just fly off the page and I get them done quickly. Others (like yours) take a little research or several attempts or some other thing. I will try to get to everyone as fast as I can. If you dont see you character quickly, dont worry. I may just be stuck on it.

TO THE PICS!

Here is a pic for someone I did thru email. ENJOY!







Ferrix,
Cool character. I hope I caught him. He was definately fun and challenging to draw. Enjoy!






Darthjaye,
Well this picture has officially topped my list as my favorite. I think it came out really cool. I hope you think the same. ENJOY!






Pawned79,
He was fun to draw. I hope he is what you were looking for.ENJOY!






shaggyspellsword,
He looks like a cool character to play. I hope you like it. He was fun to draw.


----------



## Darthjaye (Dec 7, 2004)

I will, very shortly, be sending you an email to find out where i need to send the payment (via the old snailmail though) in order to get one or more works beyond this for this character.  I think you hit the nail perfectly with this.  
Thank you for it, it's awesome and i'm glad you enjoyed it as well.  Actually, now that i think about, i got your site on my favs list so i will find and email you from there.  

Thanks heaps Bobacus!


----------



## Bozidar (Dec 7, 2004)

Bob,
Maybe you could sketch this guy for me, and if he looks as good as Taeghan i'll get him colored.  Thanks again for your work, it's a great treat for all of us!

Nick Leadhammer
Gold Dwarf (think african-american, but a dwarf)
4'9"
190 lbs
STR: 16, CON: 16, DEX: 10

He's a cleric of Clanggedin Silverbeard, who's holy symbol is two crossed battle axes.

He wears magic full plate (with helmet) emblazoned with his god's symbol, as well as a shield with the symbol as well (but it's a bit more dinged up than the armor).

He uses a one-handed battle axe, magic, predominantly.

If at all possible, could you sketch him holding a giant's head?  It's a religious things for clerics of Silverbeard   Maybe just leaning up against one?   

If his hair or beard show, it's all black.

Let me know what you think, and if you'd like to sketch him   Thanks again!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 7, 2004)

Bobacus, really liked the new set of character sketches. The first one is my favorite.

Anyway, just thought I'd point you to "The EN World FREE Character Portrait Request Thread", if you haven't checked it out yet. There are a lot of great sketches on that thread, as well as many standing requests for free sketches.

There is an index (created by Chain Lightning) on page 11 (post #213) of that thread, which shows several old requests (up to page nine). Of course, it isn't likely you could do them all, but it would be nice to have some of those old requests filled.

I'm cross-posting the index (not including those already finished on that thread) here for your reference. I've also gone through the old list to make sure a character posted there hasn't been also requested here. I'm also going to update the index and post it again (as a Word document), so everyone knows who's sketch has been done and where to find it.



			
				Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *Page One*
> -- *Felix:* Konstanin
> -- *GralTok:* Eoin Mackoids
> -- *ThorneMD:* Haldir, Araos, Rudic, & Araust
> ...




Since I started that thread, I feel kind of responsible for it. I also created a new EN World character sketch request thread but that one went bye-bye. 

Cheers!

Knightfall1972

p.s. If someone could find and resurrect the secondary request thread, I'd appreciate it. As well as Kip the Bold's old thread, which I'm going to include in my index, as well as this thread and ml3's monster request thread.


----------



## pawned79 (Dec 7, 2004)

bobacus!

Nym looks great! You did a great job putting personality into the sketch. We might like to commision you for a group drawing (ink only) for six characters. Would you be willing to do a campfire scene with perspective? I understand the time required increases, but I believe we would be prepared to pay for such. If you are up for it, I'll get back to you once I have a green light and we can start discussing the specifics.

AGAIN, OUTSTANDING JOB! THANK YOU!

Patrick
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## bobacus (Dec 8, 2004)

*just checking in*

Here is a pic I did for someone as a comission. Hope you all like it.

Knightfall,
I will keep that thread in mind. Roght now I am really busy. But If I have nothing going down I will certainly try.

Everyone, I still have plenty of time to do comissions. so keep em coming.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, turned out a bit more malevolent looking and mummy like than I was figuring, but oh well.  Plus, man he needs to cut his fingernails.

I was thinking more of the style of wrappings an oriental monk would wear, a bit more flowing, etc.  Oh well.

Nice work though.  I'll probably design a different character around that picture though.


----------



## Wabash (Dec 8, 2004)

Bobacus, I understand that you've been bombarded with requests, but if you get the time to do my character, that'd be awesome.  You do great sketches.

My Char is not from D&D, but from Exalted.  He's always been my favorite character because of the insanely epic feats he (and his party) managed to accomplish.

His name is Nestor "Storm Maker" Vandergraf
and He's an odd mix of Crazed Inventor/Magical Forger and Arcane Spell-Caster.  He can make almost anything out of almost anything.  In battle he favors thining his enemies' ranks by throwing out his devistating spells, and then wading in with his massive hammer. He splits his time among both the forge and the library; not to mention his favorite fine eating and drinking establishments.

I envision him as being 5'4 tall.  He has dark forge tanned skin, with blue eyes with a big crooked nose between them.  He looks a bit old with his long, piercingly white beard (and big fluffy eyebrows!) not to mention his head is largely bald except for two big tufts on the sides of his head coming up from his beard and extending over his head looking like fluffy horns.
He's a bit on the gaunt side (his mastery of the forge comes from his excellent tools and knowledge and not as much from his raw physical strength) but has a pot belly from all the hearty meals and fine drink he enjoys.  He is hard to find without a toothy, friendly smile.

He wears a fine silver breast plate and two silver gauntlets that he made himself.  He wears no other armor and prefers to wear light, silky, colorful robes underneath his armor.  He also would never be caught without a cape.  Every mage needs a cape.
Aside from his powerful magic, he also wields a truly epic weapon. Its a titanic (and I cannot stress how big it is) golden hammer that he wrestled from the hands of a powerful deamon of the abyss.  The hammer easily weighs more than the wizard (including armor!) and he can swing the mighty hammer only because of its many enchantments.  The hammer is wielded with both hands and has a long metal shaft.  The head itself is about the approximate size of an anvil, but shaped like a big old block.

I'd love to see your take on him.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Dec 8, 2004)

Bobacus, 
Your art is  wonderful!
I have two ideas I hope you'd draw!

1st:

Human Warlock. He wears a hooded cloak and a spidery runed scarf pulled over his lower face.. his eyes aglow with demonic power.  Resting on his shoulder, a leering quasit, who himself is equipped with a large quiver (of elhonna) and javellins (of lightning) jutting out. Tassels with charms tied into them dangle all over his outfit, and his weapon, a fancy light mace is undrawn.  his hands charged with fell eldritch power...
the mace is fancy in that each side is the face of an angry god.. or different aspects of one god... one cant be sure. 

2nd concept:
A "Human" Blackguard of dubious descent;his helmet off, we can see his face appears emaciated despite his gigantic frame. indeed, one would say he's almost skeletal.. (Tomb tainted soul and another feat which makes him so close to undead that he never eats or sleeps...)
A symbol of Iuz on a silvered chain hangs 'round his neck, and whispy thin hair hides some of the rage we can see in his eyes...his weapon is a large greatsword, clearly too large for most men. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 8, 2004)

Bobacus,

Just wanted to say great work. I have enjoyed looking over the artwork. It really is great. I am in a group with Creamsteak, Doomhawk, and Ferrix. I know we are talking about getting a group picture drawn in January. I was thinking the "Gold". But we are still in the works and talking it over. 

Here is my character for our group. If you could draw it, that would be great. I really apperciate the great work. Keep it up!

Aalic Silverblade
Half-elf
27 years old
5'10" 
160 lbs
Brown hair
Steel Grey eyes
Pale skin tone
The tip of his left ear has been cut off

Rogue 1 / Ranger 1

Equipment
Elven Thinblade - Looks like a swashbuckler's rapier - from the Complete Warrior - they have a picture in there.
Dagger
Whip
Darkweave Cloak - from Eberron - just a cloak to help hide in shadows better.


I envision Aalic as a dark and cynical charcter. He was a soldier in a war that lasted over a 100 years. He has come back from this war with an different set of views. While overall he is a good guy, he has seen the worst in people. He has seen what evil people can do.

He has a scar on his left upper cheek that continues to his the point where the tip of his left ear has been cut off.

As for being half-elf. I don't see him as nice and pretty. He has a rough, bad side that woman like. He is fairly charasmatic. Although trying to get him to smile when not around the ladies is another issue. 

As for the drawing I was wondering if you could show it with his hood up where you can only see half of his face. And the cloak over his shoulders hiding his somewhat. As for the weapons, arms, and other stuff I don't really care. Just use our imagintion. 

Thanks alot
Widowmaker


----------



## geezerjoe (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow bobacus, nice stuff. If you feel like it please take a swing at either of my previous two characters.

The first is a HUGE Arabian-looking human barbarian. 6'3" fat and missing all of his front teeth. He wears no armor but owns a nice set of leather bracers that keep him well protected. His only weapons are a wickedly spiked chain and a net that sparks with energy.

The second is a 2'11" halfling master thrower. He wears normal clothes (also no armor) but has 2 sets of bandoliers (sp) filled with throwing daggers. He is not a thief (as he has to tell EVERYONE ... three times). 

I don't have a big or busy website but I'll link yours ASAP and mention you in my personal forums. I really respect artists. Best wishes to you in your career!


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 9, 2004)

This is truly outstanding stuff Bobacus.  For some reason, I really like your drawing style.  I've got a couple of characters I'd like to see you do, if you have the time.  I think they might be fun to draw.

1. *Groshni the Repugnant* - (Goblin Expert) Groshni is a legendary goblin necromancer.  Well, legendary in his own mind.  Groshni doesn't actually have any magical power, but he thinks that if he tries hard enough, he just might get it.  He wears a patchwork, pointy wizards hat (he made it himself out of various cloth and animal skins) and a dirty patched robe that is a bit too large for him.  He carries a staff and he has a sickly pet rat that he calls his familiar.  Groshni has been employed by many goblin warlords as an advisor and seer.  When they inevitably find out that he is a fraud, he is long gone.  Despite these setbacks, he still carries himself with an air of superiority.

2. *Deos Kirith* - (Human Mystic Theurge) Deos is of average height. His shoulder length, curly blond hair frames his tanned and moderately handsome face. His piercing green eyes take in every detail, and he carries himself with confidence. When he isn't wearing a golden scarf with a black, stylized symbol of Boccob over the lower half of his face, a self assured grin or smirk can be seen plastered there. He wears a well-used explorer's outfit, including a faded, deep purple, hooded cloak. A holy symbol of Boccob hangs freely around his neck.  Deos has an eye for the ladies, and tales of his debauchery abound.

I've already had Gorefoot the gnome barbarian done by BastionLightbringer over in the EnWorld Free Character Portrait Request thread, but if you think it would be something you'd like to try, I'll post his details.

If you could get to either of these, that would be awesome.


----------



## mac1504 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Commission Work*

Bobacus,

I sent you an email about a week or two ago about doing a commission, did you ever get that? I know you've been busy.

Anyway, if you didn't get it please email me at robmcnamee at hotmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Dec 12, 2004)

Also, I would be willing to pay the commision fee for the warlock, and perhaps the blackguard as well. can you list the prices again for me?


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Dec 12, 2004)

Bobacus,

 I just sent an e-mail to your address on your site, and got a failure message back. no such address. 

 I've got about 4 comissions I'd like you to do, e-mail me at jalger AT bloodstone-press DOT COM and we'll talk about them.


----------



## Draven (Dec 12, 2004)

bobacus if you could find the time there is a charecter i am currently playinh he is a ranger who wears a leather trenchcoat as armor. he has a tribal tatoo around his left eye. he weilds a elven leaf blade, a longbow and a set of throwing axes.  this would be much appreciated


----------



## FlipFlop (Dec 14, 2004)

*Character description*

Bobacus, I liked what you came up with for our other party member Iirkh, so when you have a chance have a look at my orc bard: 

Drika is likely one of the most charismatic orc bards. Drika dark hair. He wears a chain shirt and entertaining vest which is a patchwork of multi colored fabrics. Strapped to his body are a pair of drums, carved from solid oak and stretched with the pale skin of a white worg, which have the power to bring dispair to foes.

Strapped to his back is a quarterstaff which displays a banner showing his allegiance to the Vile Runes tribe.

Drika's primary weapons are the mallets used on his drums, so that he might pound any who get too close and yet not miss a beat of his ballads of torment. Finally, Drika carries a whip and short bow just in case he needs to get some ranged attacks in on his enimies.

Thanks, and happy holidays!

FlipFlop


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 17, 2004)

I loved Systar!  Great job.  Here is another Eberron character I am hoping to get to play in a new PbP campaign.

Marcus Calvani:  The defrocked priest of the Silver Flame roams the streets of Sharn looking for fiends to fight and evils to correct.  He's basically a rouge demon hunter/private eye/exorcist.  He ran into some problems with corrupt officials back in Thrane, and is haunted by what he sees as a failure of his church, though he hasn't let it shake his faith in his god.  

Marcus is in his early 30s, but an encounter with a demon earlier in his career turned all but one streak of his otherwise black hair, white.  He wears his hair long, usually pulled back into a pony tail.  Marcus is very tall and lanky.  He has a fairly well-kept goutee that did not turn white with the rest of his hair.  

Marcus usually wears a long black cassock, unbuttoned.  Beneath he wears a simple shirt and breeches, the only ornamentation, a Silver Flame holy symbol hanging from a fever iron chain around his neck.  At his belt hangs a warhammer, and strapped to his left boot is a kukri.  He generally carries his god's favored weapon, a longbow, in his hands or slings it over his back.

I guess I like playing archers...ha!


----------



## Ishmayl (Dec 19, 2004)

Bobacus, your work is astounding.  I have sent you an email for a commission I would like, but am interested in a level that you don't offer.  Your bronze level is what I need (for the # of character, the group-shot, and the "control" of the sketch), but I would really like the final to be in ink after it's all said and done.  What would you charge for something like that?  I was assuming it would be half-way between the Bronze level and Platinum level, but since your prices are so great anyway, I'll take whatever I can get.  (And you should call it the "ELECTRUM LEVEL," in memory of that old D&D currency which is no more  )

Cheers!
-Brandon


----------



## Ishmayl (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, by the way, you should consider setting up a profile on Elfwood with your webpage and info.  Elfwood has gone downhill a lot in the past year or so, but they still get a LOT of views, which means more people would be drawn to your site.

Cheers!
-Brandon


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm just dropping by to say Thanks again. Silver's illustration is great.


----------



## Lalato (Jan 4, 2005)

*THANKS!!!*

Bobacus,
I haven't been on ENWorld in a while and I missed your posting of my request.  I just wanted to say thank you very much.  I think it looks great.

We're about to start a new campaign... expect a commission coming your way as soon as I flesh out my new character a bit.

Again...  Thank you!  

--sam


----------



## bobacus (Jan 12, 2005)

*its been awhile*

Hi all,

Well it has been awhile since I posted. I didnt forget about you guys. But with the holidays, all the work I had and family issues. I have been lacking on this post. I am really sorry to anyone who has been waiting. Anyone who has been trying to contact me and I havent gotten back to you please email me. I have time to do plenty of pictures. I have a stack of pics here. So I will post some now, and the rest later this week. Enjoy!!!

RolandofGilead,

Here is one of your pics. I hope you like it.







IcyCool,

He was alot of fun to draw. I hope he is what you were looking for.






Wabash,

Another fun guy to draw. enjoy!






s/lash,

He was difficult to get down. I hope I came close. enjoy.






Widowmaker,

I went for mystery here. I hope you like it.






Kendrik6,

I hope you like her. it was cool to draw her.






Gwendlyn Greenwood,

A character for a person thru email. For your enjoyment.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad to see you back and Ok.

GW


----------



## IcyCool (Jan 12, 2005)

bobacus said:
			
		

> IcyCool,
> 
> He was alot of fun to draw. I hope he is what you were looking for.




That's ... outstanding!  Now I just need to figure out how I can pay you for a comission.  I won't use paypal (severely bad experience with both their service and their customer service), but I could probably send it to you in some sort of paper form (check, money order, etc.) via snail mail (are you located in the US?)


----------



## snotling (Jan 12, 2005)

Bobacus - Welcome back!  Glad to see you are ok.  I enjoy looking at this thread and seeing all the creations you come up with.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 12, 2005)

I had given you two more-or-less real world guys earlier, but as it seems you do more along the lines of generic fantasy, here's a fantasy character.

*Aledona:* Aledona is a character I play in the Lone Wolf RPG.  She's a low-level mage in the Brotherhood of the Crystal Star.  She has long blond hair and piercing green eyes.  Her robes are a light blue.  She's also the heiress to a Barony, so as a member of the nobility she wears jewelry (I'll let you decide what all, I picture a few rings and a necklace, at least).  She also has a noble bearing much of the time, and tries to take charge of any situation.

For my robes, here's an illustration of Banedon.  He's of the same Magician's Guild this character is in, and so my robes would be similar.  And yes, I know the same spell he's casting.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks! Always intriguing to see a new vision of the weird stuff in my head.

... of course, you fell into my carefully placed trap, as inferred from your use of the word 'he'. Even I don't know what gender that character is supposed to be. But that's OK, I don't set these snares out of malice, just to see what happens... and what happened here was cool.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Bobacus,

Thanks a alot. I really apperciate it. It looks great. I am going to talk to my group about getting a comission. So I hopefully will be talking to you in the near future about some work. Thanks again.

Widowmaker


----------



## kendrik6 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Vashti*

Bobacus, thanks a lot!  Vashti looks great.  I'd love to get her colored, but I'll need to check and see that my Paypal account is in order.  I'll e-mail you when I've checked things over.  If you need any more detail on the character, please let me know!  Thanks again.


----------



## Draven (Feb 2, 2005)

*Minotaur art*

I am begining a dragonlance campagin and am going to play a minotaur fighter who uses there form of a cestus and most likely a striva or axe his hair is drealocked with beads. he also might use a punch sword. bobocus if you could find time it would be appreciated


----------



## jerichothebard (Mar 11, 2005)

*Calai Redleaf*

Hey, if you're still looking for some sketch subjects, here's my old favorite.  I might be interested in buying the original sketch and/or ink, depending on how it turns out.

Calai RedLeaf (Caliban) is the last son of a doppelganger family, orphaned when his parents were killed in a fire... that was unintentionally set by him. Nearly killed in the blaze, he was saved when his father - already ablaze himself - threw him from a window to the ground below. Nearly dead from the burns and fall, he was saved and adopted by the clan of flame mages called to extinguish the blaze. They realized he had set the blaze, not with a dropped candle, as all thought, but with the power of his mind. In him, they recognized the potential for power... and for destruction.

Caliban grew up knowing nothing of his origin or race, believing himself to be an elf, as that was the last identity his family had assumed. The terrible events of his youth created a mental wall, which prevented him from accessing his telepathic and morphic powers. He also developed an obsession with fire, and an intense dislike of water.

Rejected by the other elven children for his ugliness and lack of family, Caliban has always felt himself an outsider. A few years after leaving the Flamecraft Academy, drunk on cheap moonshine, he commisioned a tattoo that would mark him on the outside as he felt on the inside. A dragon, talons digging into the flesh of his back, perched on his lower ribs, spreads its wings across his shoulders, as its serpentine neck coils around his to his face, where the head of the dragon shares an eye with its bearer. Interestingly, the tattoo artist he paid to do the work was inept at best, but the tattoo is beautiful - a subconscious product of his latent doppelganger powers.

Typically, he wears no shirt, black leggings with many pockets, a belt with spell component pouches, and in cold weather, a robe the colors of flame. He has no hair, and his eyes are coal black, with the light of flame reflected in them, even when it isn't apparent from where. He is somewhat more muscular than typical of an elven mage, and his pale skin is often somewhat stained with soot. He smells of smoke, and when sitting near a campfire, the smoke is usually drawn in his direction.

He carries the WyrmStave, a staff carved of a single piece of bloodwood, in the shape of a dragon, mouth open, with continual flame jetting from the mouth. He carries as well a Silver Sphere of dimension door, a baseball-sized orb that transports its thrower to the point of its landing (not terribly powerful, but really useful).

In addition to his skill with flames, he is also a master woodcarver and crafter of magic items. The staff is his work, and has the ability to cast most of the usual flame-based spells.

Caliban is well on his way to completing the Elemental Savant prestige class, emphasis fire.


Notable Exploits: 
Caliban has recently been an (unwilling) visitor to the City of Pirate's Haven. Used by several bands of pirates, and reachable only by the use of magical astrolabes, this city is located on an island in a bubble in the Elemental Plane of Water.

The city proper is the subject of an epic-level Sanctuary-type spell, which prevents both physical and magical violence to all within the walls. Any who attempt to perform violence within the boundries of the spell are immediately paralyzed. (The city guards carry rings that bypass the spell, and rods of doing lots of subdual damage)

Caliban has begun to worry the guards quite a bit, as being in a city surrounded on all sides by water is beginning to get the best of him. His temprement, never more than dour, has begun to turn downright nasty. In several recent altercations, he has just about gotten a fireball spell through to completion. In fact, the flaming bead has been fully formed at least once between his hands, and required a mage to dispell it before he could be revived.

Caliban has one rank of Swim, courtesy of an elder water elemental and a well-meaning but not-yet-forgiven companion.

Caliban recently discovered his true race, as he was slain by a high-level chain lightning, reverted to his natural state, and was resurrected as such. The resulting emotional turmoil has broken the mental wall, and he is learning of his true heritage and the associated powers. In the midst of an identity crisis, he turned to the elementals who have long been his solace. Unable to understand his upset, they unintentionally offered great wisdom: as beings of essence, they never saw him as an elf, or as a man, or a doppelganger - they saw him as the distillation of his power and person, and this hasn't changed.

He is now debating about which path to follow: the path of the flame mage, leading to elemental perfection, or the path of his ancestors, leading to great psionic power. He still prefers his elven form, and is uncomfortable assuming other roles.


Thanks!

jtb


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Mar 11, 2005)

shade is a human rog/ftr. despite being human she is absurdly tall and thin almost 7'8. she wears unornamental leather armor. she wears gloves and covers her face with the exception of her eyes. she has a ponytail down to the middle of her back, this is covered with black-iorn cylinders, there are a toatal of 12 cylinders.  strapped to her back is an elongeated heavy crossbow (about 4 feet long)


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 11, 2005)

Bobacus: I love your style.  

 I love the variety you put into your work.  We can tell you did the work, but no two images look the same.  That's great.  
I also love your effort to create action.

Keep it up.  Amazing talent there.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## earthbinder (Apr 28, 2005)

fantastic work Bobacus, i would like to go about getting some artwork commisioned by you could you PM or Email me please.

Dominic


----------



## Bojangles (Apr 29, 2005)

I must say, I am impressed. I love what you've done so far, and I encourage you to put up a gallery somewhere of other fantasy/sci-fi/whatever art you've done.

Now then, I have a challenge for you, I rather interesting character I've played for some time now. If you aren

Lierath (elven for arcane mistress as from races of the wild)
class/level: warlock/11 (class from complete arcane, like sorcerors only even more innate and less flexible. Power comes from either demons/devils or fey (Hers is devilish in origin and passed by blood. Primary attack is a beam of arcane power fired from the hand. Also has numerous other abilities.)
Gross qualities: female elf, 5'0" tall. 101 lbs. Physically her body is 124 years old (young adult) and almost completely unmarred, unlike a typical mercenary would be.

The character started his life as a male changeling mercenary named Rho. (yeah, bad things happen). He was the charismatic leader of his small band of mercenaries, the Gideons. Their jobs have taken them from Breland to becoming embroiled in the defense of the halflings of Talenta from the elves of Valenar. They then traveled to Karrnath with teh halfling matriarch to acquire support for the halflings from the undead legions of the Karrnathi army. To help smooth things over they were hired by Karrnath and had to track down teh people killing the messengers. Anyway, a tough battle and one arrow-punctured warlock later (Hey, the cleric died too...just his body didn't get disintegrated by a party member detonating his necklace of fireballs while it was around his neck.) Anyway, the party manages to secure Rho a reincarnate from a friendly druid and raise dead the cleric. Rho wakes up in his new body as a young nubile female elf with a good appearance score. Gender confusion ensues.

Rho was a bit of a pervert anyway, but we won't go into that. He was laid back and knew how to have a good time. Still does. Now he comes back as an elf? A she-elf? Anyway, she has a hat of disguise to replace her change shape ability. She also bought a whip and put ranks into intimidate...but we won't go there. Mostly he/she prefers a dress military uniform with the Gideon shoulder patch (illusionary of course) or sturdy, comfortable adventurers garb.

equipment: chain shirt, belt with about a half-dozen wands in it, buckler, whip (nonproficient), and rapier. Her warlock invocation that grants her flight manifests as a billowing cloak of shadow as well if you feel up to that. Other illustratable powers include her ability to channel her blast through a melee weapon and protective swirling wind that blocks ranged attacks.

I'm not quite sure what I see when I imagine this character, except the blast and maybe Harrison Ford smirk/grin. Of course, her only loyalty is toward her squad and reputation so tends to be somewhat chaotic in dealings with others. So, just as easily could have a mad grin. Dying and losing your manhood but gaining other fun bits does strange things to a guy. Er...girl. Agh!

I also see you say you enjoy drawing warforged, let me break two down for you that might be fun to illustrate. The first fits your style more I believe.

Zero: Zero is a mithral body warforged soulknife. He wields his glowing psy-longsword and shield with merciless machine-like efficiency. He hates the fleshies which used him and his kind and threw them away like they were nothing. He prides himself most on being focused and efficient. Zero works for the lord of blades and answers directly to the lord's right-hand man: Domo. (the other WF...in a previous campaign determined that the other races were not fit to rule themselves as they kill and cheat each other. Only warforged domination will ensure peace.)

Zero in action: He runs up the side of the tower and spots the incoming lightning-rail train. He runs back down to warn his comrades. As it slowly comes around the curve the five warforged grab ahold of the middle car and swing aboard. Zero slides open the door to the full diner car, the passengers turn toward the open door and the malicing figure within with shock. Stepping inside, Zero says "get to the front, NOW." When noone moves he draws forth his soulblade and throws it in one swift motion, and suddenly a glowing sword is sprouting from the crimson chest of an elderly man. "I said MOVE."

Domo: Domo is a adamantine body artificer. He wears a shield on one arm. His belt is stuffed with wands, he wears a bandolier of scrolls in cases across his chest, and carries a satchel of potions. He wears a magic item in every body slot and his forearms contain wand sheathes, one with a magic missle and one with a scorching ray. Domo blasts things. He also has numerous homunculi. He has two dedicated wrights (grey, stunted, foot tall misshapen dwarves with hammers), one furtive filcher (1/2 foot tall tall humanoid wisp of shadow), and one expeditious messenger (cross between a tiny dragon and a winged lemur, squirrel sized).

Domo is stoic and does what needs to be done. When a member of their party became irreversibly corrupted by an artifact sword, he and the cleric of the silver flame attacked this member in his sleep but failed to instantly kill him, hoping that death would break the curse. Took them two rounds instead. When the other 2 party members showed up to fight against them Domo and the cleric dropped them to unconsciousness and forced them to see it their way. The body was stolen soon after and bad things happened...but that's another story.

And he used to be Domo Aregato, the roboto. But there was no way that would fly ina  remotely serious game


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 30, 2005)

First off, I just want to say that your drawings are getting better with each new one.

Lysian Alexael Vako  (Human Paladin of Tyranny)
He is described as a moderately tall human with well-kept, short hair that is beginning to go gray. He stands 6’3” and weighs about 235 pounds. He is built like a soldier and walks with the look of experience. He is commonly seen wearing his black breastplate with an equally black helmet. He has a two-bladed scimitar with him and a cloak the color of fresh blood flows behind him. (For some reason I can't get the pic to work, it can be seen on the Character Request Thread, the first post on page 12, sorry for any trouble  )

He wields a two bladed scimitar and occasionally also has a javelin with him. His helmet looks like the one in the picture, but colored black.

Battering Ram (Warforged Fighter/Cavalier)
He stands at 6'8" and weighs 270 lbs.  No hair, but wears black pants with a leather belt, a simple tan shirt, a good cloak, a lower face cover (only occasionally), and his simple backpack. His weapons include a MW bastard sword or a lance (when on the back of his trusted horse).

Haldir (Half-Orc Druid)
Haldir stands at 6'5" and seems to be all muscle.  He has longs black hair, kept in a neat braid.  Haldir wears fine clothing, and has a fine scimitar with runes in it on his left side. He now wears hide armor made from the hide of an Ankheg with a large shield of the same hide.  He wears three simple stones on a string around his neck, and another necklace of animal teeth.

Any of these (hopefully all) are appreciated.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 12, 2005)

Man I miss these, He's not doing any new free ones here, but his commision rates are on his website.  Not too much, if he is still doing them.

GW


----------

